# Subway to take ham & bacon from it menu



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

Surely this is wrong?


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

It's probably all horse meat from Kazakhstan anyway.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

of course it's right, can't be upsetting the poppy burners.


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

Lokken said:


> It's probably all horse meat from Kazakhstan anyway.


Probably true!


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

The bacon is all fat anyway, chewy as hell.


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

it is the sun so don't believe all of what they say


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Another good reason not to eat Subway.


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> can't be upsetting the poppy burners.


Confused if talking about Celtic football fans or Muslims extremists.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

so they`re catering to the halal eaters but what about the ham n bacon munchers?


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

eezy1 said:


> so they`re catering to the halal eaters but what about the ham n bacon munchers?


Exactly - Option at least!


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

what a f%^&ed up world we live in.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

How's it cater for muzzies by taking it off the menu, surely they do sarnies that don't contain pig meat, feed um that


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

Del Boy 01 said:


> it is the sun so don't believe all of what they say


Haha good point! I never read the paper. I just stumbled upon this


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Del Boy 01 said:


> it is the sun so don't believe all of what they say


Maybe so in this case, but a primary school by me is cutting get all pork products to suit the 5% minority of the school, so this stuff is happening


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

PLauGE said:


> Maybe so in this case, but a primary school by me is cutting get all pork products to suit the 5% minority of the school, so this stuff is happening


That's fookin ridiculous. I'd send the kids in with a whole hog roast thing and start a massive food fight


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

Del Boy 01 said:


> it is the sun so don't believe all of what they say


This. If anyone ever looks into it, it's shocking how many articles published by thesun and daily star are completely misconstrued to present an anti-Islamic tone. Because sensationalist 'muzzie-bashing' appears to be a very strong selling point for these papers.

If it is true, however, then I don't see why an American born Multinational company would give two sh*ts about right wing sentiments in the UK. They're going to do what they predict is best for business. Of course The Sun would hardly care for presenting such an angle. It might make their readerships brains hurt.

And when they're peckish after 10 pints at the pub on Sat and fancy a footlong....(incidentally, both Sun and Star papers offer subway vouchers)????? Nah, so they do the next best thing and blame the muslims. Seems like they're following their business model well lol.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

i think its time a certain bunch of people came into the 21st century. infact even the 17th would be an upgrade.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

As long as they keep chicken teriaki (sp?) I'm happy.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> what a f%^&ed up world we live in.


Yep always seems to be those that shout the loudest and fook the rest


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

Lokken said:


> This. If anyone ever looks into it, it's shocking how many articles published by thesun and daily star are completely misconstrued to present an anti-Islamic tone. Because sensationalist 'muzzie-bashing' appears to be a very strong selling point for these papers.
> 
> If it is true, however, then I don't see why an American born Multinational company would give two sh*ts about right wing sentiments in the UK. They're going to do what they predict is best for business. Of course The Sun would hardly care for presenting such an angle. It might make their readerships brains hurt. And when they're peckish after 10 pints at the pub on Sat and fancy a footlong....????? Nah, so they do the next best thing and blame the muslims lol.


To be honest your probably right, The papers always make up bull! Luckily for me I don't eat Bacon or ham anyway! Tastes fooking rank!


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

halal restaurants is their food, subway is our food. now both is their food? not racist but seriously? pubs going to start serving halal meat at their Sunday lunch menu to cater for them?

if they don't like it have a fvcking ploughman's


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Hmmm yes the sun , known for telling the truth 

Can't believe how thick some people are.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

As long as they don't take away my meatballs


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

Really despise society. Why can't we all just get on with it and stop the tit for tat PC nonsense?


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

Actually craving subway now...


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

haza1234 said:


> Actually craving subway now...


x2, all this talk about bacon. Might get a BLT :lol:


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Fortunatus said:


> curry house is their food, subway is our food. now both is their food? not racist but seriously?


Yeah, not racist, but says the most racist comment on the thread so far anyway....


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

Lokken said:


> x2, all this talk about bacon. Might get a BLT :lol:


Haha you'll probably find sales go up not down! Lol


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

Subway have been using halal meat for years. None of my muslim friends are offended by people being able to buy ham or bacon.


----------



## dafty (Apr 27, 2014)

Surely this is dependent on the area of the franchise round my way it's a halal subway and even KFC few miles up the road halal is nowere to be seen, typical bullsh!t from the sun tbh


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

wibble said:


> Subway have been using halal meat for years. None of my muslim friends are offended by people being able to buy ham or bacon.


I think it's more that some people don't believe in how halal is produced. I don't really care as long as there's a protein content.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

What is it people are worried about in this thread

Is it animal welfare or because it's a Muslim thing.

I kill fish by sticking a hook through their mouth then I hit them on the head with a stick surely this isn't worse than suffocating them in a net

If we where all so concerned about animal welfare we would all be vegetarian


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

haza1234 said:


> I think it's more that some people don't believe in how halal is produced. I don't really care as long as there's a protein content.


absolutely but if I want to know how my meat is produced and killed I buy it from local farms, these days you can't know that meat from supermarkets, food outlets and some butchers won't have been killed in the halal method. I never go to subway expecting grass fed beef or free range organic chicken.


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

2nd thread today that seems to be slamming a religion. Sad man


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

wibble said:


> absolutely but if I want to know how my meat is produced and killed I buy it from local farms, these days you can't know that meat from supermarkets, food outlets and some butchers won't have been killed in the halal method. I never go to subway expecting grass fed beef or free range organic chicken.


I agree! I buy my meat from my local farm. It's just these are the views that people have.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

I wouldn't be surprised if this is true. I know the sun isn't known for its great stories, but it would be bit of a risk making this story up against a big name like Subway.


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

haza1234 said:


> I'm not a racist but surely this is wrong?


You CANNOT be *racist* for not liking Muslims its a Religion not a race.

Although this my be contained to Muslim high population areas I still think it is insane! What business takes a loss of profit to cater to a religion?


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

haza1234 said:


> I'm not a racist but surely this is wrong?


Being Muslim isn't a race. Discriminative maybe. Unless you're associating being Muslim with a certain colour? Like the idiot below.



Fortunatus said:


> curry house is their food, subway is our food. now both is their food? not racist but seriously? pubs going to start serving halal meat at their Sunday lunch menu to cater for them?
> 
> if they don't like it have a fvcking ploughman's


Curry house lmao. Very uneducated mate. Are you assuming all Muslims are Indians?? You need to get out more. There are white black Chinese Muslims as well. Not racist? Lol fk off.

My view: if there's a vegetarian option, which there is. Stupid allowances should not be made like this. But I guess if it's from a business perspective and there are more Muslims in the area, doing this May make them more money. Like said in the thread already these are franchises. They're all different. But I'll stick to my point of nothing should be changed. Everything should be offered including dog meat.


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

GGLynch89 said:


> You CANNOT be *racist* for not liking Muslims its a Religion not a race.
> 
> Although this my be contained to Muslim high population areas I still think it is insane! What business takes a loss of profit to cater to a religion?


Your right! The reason I wrote that was because people still shout out racist even thou they don't exactly no the term!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

they`ll be wanting sharia law in the areas next :whistling:


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

Mey said:


> Being Muslim isn't a race. Discriminative maybe. Unless you're associating being Muslim with a certain colour? Like the idiot below.
> 
> Curry house lmao. Very uneducated mate. Are you assuming all Muslims are Indians?? You need to get out more. There are white black Chinese Muslims as well. Not racist? Lol fk off.
> 
> My view: if there's a vegetarian option, which there is. Stupid allowances should not be made like this. But I guess if it's from a business perspective and there are more Muslims in the area, doing this May make them more money. Like said in the thread already these are franchises. They're all different. But I'll stick to my point of nothing should be changed. Everything should be offered including dog meat.


You've just repeated the above post


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

Captain lats said:


> 2nd thread today that seems to be slamming a religion. Sad man


Get used to it, it's the norm on here any bull**** excuse to start hating spouting **** re Muslims


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

errm, if someone doesn't want, or cant eat something then surely they'll tell you when ordering? Rather than taking it off the menu for everyone?

Or is that too much common sense?


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

haza1234 said:


> Your right! The reason I wrote that was because people still shout out racist even thou they don't exactly no the term!


The people that call the racist card when talking about Islam, Muslims and their Law are ignorant, uneducated retards. Never alow someone to call you a racist when arguing your opinions on their religion, your entitled to it.

I will leave it at that, I cant be getting into this subject whilst at work xD


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

Clubber Lang said:


> errm, if someone doesn't want, or cant eat something then surely they'll tell you when ordering? Rather than taking it off the menu for everyone?
> 
> *Or is that too much common sense?*


^that mate


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Sounds legit.


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Getting rid of Ham ?. Surely thats one of the biggest sellers . Crazy. Although I am guessing it will be in the shops most effected and with a high demographic of muslim users. therefore I am assuming demand for ham and bacon is lowest .


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Clubber Lang said:


> errm, if someone doesn't want, or cant eat something then surely they'll tell you when ordering? Rather than taking it off the menu for everyone?
> 
> Or is that too much common sense?


The real story probably is that the Subway stores they're considering introducing this in are in areas heavily populated with Muslims (nothing wrong with that) and pork products aren't selling and so they've decided to take them off the menu, and The Sun are trying to spin it into a religion hating story.

It's got fcuk all to do with religion, money talks, I'll bet this is closer to the truth. You think Subway care about what religion a person is? They only care about making the most profit possible, supply and demand makes the world go round.


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

Tonk007 said:


> Get used to it, it's the norm on here any bull**** excuse to start hating spouting **** re Muslims


Nobody's saying they hate Muslims I've got plenty of Muslim friends, this argument is about choice. Being able to walk into your local subway and happily have bacon on your sandwich. So get your facts right.


----------



## Scottyuk (Jan 13, 2014)

I was under the impression that British people like ham and bacon.

I hear Muslim countries don't discriminate against Muslims. Move to one.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

This only applies to stores that serve halal meat (not all Uk store do)


----------



## iiadrenaliine (Mar 23, 2014)

Its becoming a joke now. Everything is 'to cater to muslims' we're not an islamic country why should we be the minority and cant even get fckin ham on our sandwiches. They wouldnt put ham on their menu to cater to british in their country so why should we? britain is becoming more racist everyday, racist towards british. Everyone tip toes around muslims just to not upset them but its a joke.

I dont even go subway but this, the overdraft thing etc its ridiculous they get whatever they fcking want


----------



## Scottyuk (Jan 13, 2014)

iiadrenaliine said:


> Its becoming a joke now. Everything is 'to cater to muslims' we're not an islamic country why should we be the minority and cant even get fckin ham on our sandwiches. They wouldnt put ham on their menu to cater to british in their country so why should we? britain is becoming more racist everyday, racist towards british. Everyone tip toes around muslims just to not upset them but its a joke.
> 
> I dont even go subway but this, the overdraft thing etc its ridiculous they get whatever they fcking want


Spot on sir.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2616576/Subway-removes-ham-pork-nearly-200-stores-strong-demand-Muslims-eat-Halal-meat.html



> Subway removes ham and bacon from nearly 200 stores after 'strong demand' from Muslims who can only eat halal meat
> 
> 185 branches across UK and Ireland now sell halal-only meat
> 
> ...


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

Mey said:


> Being Muslim isn't a race. Discriminative maybe. Unless you're associating being Muslim with a certain colour? Like the idiot below.
> 
> Curry house lmao. Very uneducated mate. Are you assuming all Muslims are Indians?? You need to get out more. There are white black Chinese Muslims as well. Not racist? Lol fk off.
> 
> My view: if there's a vegetarian option, which there is. Stupid allowances should not be made like this. But I guess if it's from a business perspective and there are more Muslims in the area, doing this May make them more money. Like said in the thread already these are franchises. They're all different. But I'll stick to my point of nothing should be changed. Everything should be offered including dog meat.


I'm not racist, curry house just a figure of speech I don't know what they are to be honest I don't care religion is the biggest load of evil I try not to be involved with. all I'm saying is they have all their rules and demands in ENGLAND yet visa versa nothing? we are constantly changing OUR country for all kinds of people who come here. even down to the meat we serve in shops? its insane.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Gary29 said:


> The real story probably is that the Subway stores they're considering introducing this in are in areas heavily populated with Muslims (nothing wrong with that) and pork products aren't selling and so they've decided to take them off the menu, and The Sun are trying to spin it into a religion hating story.
> 
> It's got fcuk all to do with religion, money talks, I'll bet this is closer to the truth. You think Subway care about what religion a person is? They only care about making the most profit possible, supply and demand makes the world go round.


Exactly 

As the "article" comments; due to strong demand.

And it's 185 outlets, I'm pretty sure subway have 3000+ outlets so this will be nowhere but the most densely Muslim populated areas, it's another none story being blown up into something dramatic by our cringeworthy media.


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

engllishboy said:


> Yeah, not racist, but says the most racist comment on the thread so far anyway....


spoke out of term I agree, I just see similar things in the news every day. if I went into a halal restaurant and demanded a normal chicken breast they would show me the door and tell me to get it else where they wouldn't cater for people who don't want halal. so why are we now catering for them? there are plenty of places to eat if they don't like it. just grinds on me I go into subway now no I don't want halal bacon I want normal I would be told to go elsewhere. they come in oh sh1t lets just change the whole menu :thumb:


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

iiadrenaliine said:


> Its becoming a joke now. Everything is 'to cater to muslims' we're not an islamic country why should we be the minority and cant even get fckin ham on our sandwiches. They wouldnt put ham on their menu to cater to british in their country so why should we? britain is becoming more racist everyday, racist towards british. Everyone tip toes around muslims just to not upset them but its a joke.
> 
> I dont even go subway but this, the overdraft thing etc its ridiculous they get whatever they fcking want


+1 this is my point exactly.


----------



## Scottyuk (Jan 13, 2014)

Brook877 said:


> Exactly
> 
> As the "article" comments; due to strong demand.
> 
> And it's 185 outlets, I'm pretty sure subway have 3000+ outlets so this will be nowhere but the most densely Muslim populated areas, it's another none story being blown up into something dramatic by our cringeworthy media.


I disagree. I live in Swindon and our Subways are all halal. We have a Muslim community but nothing near London, Midlands etc.

I would suggest this has something to do with the franchise holders being Muslim...


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

The article has to be bull**** as a business you have to cater for everyone otherwise you won't succeed in business if your only going to cater for a small minority

If I was the owner of subway I would cater for everyone & have all options available to consumers so everyone's happy

This is the only way to succeed in business


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

ban religion or at least educate them, poor fvckers!

and not just muslims all religions!


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

Fortunatus said:


> I'm not racist, curry house just a figure of speech I don't know what they are to be honest I don't care religion is the biggest load of evil I try not to be involved with. all I'm saying is they have all their rules and demands in ENGLAND yet visa versa nothing? we are constantly changing OUR country for all kinds of people who come here. even down to the meat we serve in shops? its insane.


Other recent headlines:

"1000 Subway stores to open in India".

And there are nearly 40 subway stores in Pakistan which surprised me too actually.

"Our food" as you put it, is creeping up all over the "curry house" of the world it appears. So apparently this 'vice versa' you speak of is actually happening.

No point in even mentioning the Muslims in countries that have probably never tasted a curry in their lives though.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Fortunatus said:


> I'm not racist, curry house just a figure of speech I don't know what they are to be honest I don't care religion is the biggest load of evil I try not to be involved with. all I'm saying is they have all their rules and demands in ENGLAND yet visa vers nothing? we are constantly changing OUR country for all kinds of people who come here. even down to the meat we serve in shops? its insane.


It not just england, it's nireland , wales and Scotland that are affected as well


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

Lokken said:


> Other recent headlines:
> 
> "1000 Subway stores to open in India".
> 
> ...


cooked their own way how they eat their meat in their country I assume? I don't care how or what they do with it over there. this is here in England it bothers me as its primarily England although some parts of it barely seem it. therefor our way should be the only way.


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

johnnya said:


> It not just england, it's nireland , wales and Scotland that are affected as well


Britain :thumbup1:


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

iiadrenaliine said:


> Its becoming a joke now. *Everything is 'to cater to muslims' we're not an islamic country* why should we be the minority and cant even get fckin ham on our sandwiches. They wouldnt put ham on their menu to cater to british in their country so why should we? britain is becoming more racist everyday, racist towards british. Everyone tip toes around muslims just to not upset them but its a joke.
> 
> I dont even go subway but this, the overdraft thing etc its ridiculous they get whatever they fcking want


Have you got any more examples of everything being made to cater for Muslims?

While we're on the subject - Subway are a huge corporation, concerned only with profits (not prophets). If they choose to take it off the menu it will be for money, not to pander to anyone's religious wants or needs. It has nothing to do with PC, or the government, or Sharia conspiracy - it's a large company making a profit-based decision.


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

Fortunatus said:


> cooked their own way how they eat their meat in their country I assume? I don't care how or what they do with it over there. this is here in England it bothers me as its primarily England although some parts of it barely seem it. therefor our way should be the only way.


What is "our way" mate? Please enlighten us.


----------



## barneycharles (Jan 3, 2014)

I hate subway anyway.


----------



## barneycharles (Jan 3, 2014)

also whats wrong with Halal?


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

Lokken said:


> What is "our way" mate? Please enlighten us.


I don't slaughter animals pal so have no idea, nor do I care I'm sure it all tastes the same to me. my point is why should we do it differently for them. I don't like the idea that we change so many things to cater for other religions or more so they just expect that we will do it for them. now trying to change the meat in chained restaurants why not just build a halal sandwich shop in these areas like they do with other restaurants?


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Fortunatus said:


> I don't slaughter animals pal so have no idea, nor do I care I'm sure it all tastes the same to me. my point is why should we do it differently for them. I don't like the idea that we change so many things to cater for other religions or more so they just expect that we will do it for them. now trying to change the meat in chained restaurants *why not just build a halal sandwich shop in these areas like they do with other restaurants?*


There are probably loads of them already and Subway want a slice of the pie, in order to do this they need to satisfy the demand, like has been said, this story has **** all to do with religion, it's about money, pure and simple.

I'm not a left wing hippy or anything, but there is no 'us' and 'them' in Britain which has long been a multi-cultural society.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Its probably bollox


----------



## Majestic121 (Aug 16, 2011)

iiadrenaliine said:


> Its becoming a joke now. Everything is 'to cater to muslims' we're not an islamic country why should we be the minority and cant even get fckin ham on our sandwiches. They wouldnt put ham on their menu to cater to british in their country so why should we? britain is becoming more racist everyday, racist towards british. Everyone tip toes around muslims just to not upset them but its a joke.
> 
> I dont even go subway but this, the overdraft thing etc its ridiculous they get whatever they fcking want


100% agree


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

Fortunatus said:


> I don't slaughter animals pal so have no idea, nor do I care I'm sure it all tastes the same to me. my point is why should we do it differently for them. I don't like the idea that we change so many things to cater for other religions or more so they just expect that we will do it for them. now trying to change the meat in chained restaurants why not just build a halal sandwich shop in these areas like they do with other restaurants?


Not entirely sure mate, probably because then, subway, already a well established brand name would miss out on lucrative niches. And I doubt that's something the directors would want (if even, only for the sake of their own professional credentials).

It's easier to complain when you're not the one with wearing the Saville row suits, driving a fancy jag and have your eye on an even bigger pay check.

Not having a dig at you here, but generally speaking, I wonder how many people doing all the bithcing and complaining would:

A- Not do the same for greater professional and social mobility, if they were in the right shoes

B- actually stop eating at Subway after reading this, despite their attitude and beliefs

I try not to have double standards, so let me be the first to say in regards to A: Yes I most likely would.


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

everything would be so much easier without religion. this stuff really, really, pisses me off. no offence to anyone who has beliefs but it is all a load of ccrap - i can guarantee you that 40000 years from now people will misinterpret harry potter and everyone ill worship 'Dumbledore' and his prophet 'Harry' and fear the evil 'Voldemort'. that is all the bible, qua-ran, that jewish thing and all the others were. STORIES that people took to fvcking seriously and now wage war and kill over. people are stupid. actually dont understand how people can be so thick.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

This is less than 10% of stores across the UK. Why is everyone making such a hoohah about it?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

You can go into parts of the country where you are the only white person for miles. I'm aware not all muslims are of asian decent but most are, in these areas (Bradford, most of Birmingham etc) then I can see why they'd change the menu to halal as Muslims probably make up 90% of if its customers


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> There are probably loads of them already and Subway want a slice of the pie, in order to do this they need to satisfy the demand, like has been said, this story has **** all to do with religion, it's about money, pure and simpl
> 
> I'm not a left wing hippy or anything, but there is no 'us' and 'them' in Britain which has long been a multi-cultural society.


Agree it had nothing to do with religion and is to do with money but it is also another prime example of pandering to a.minority, which sadly just leads to more and more crap for the majority.

I'm not racist or a Christian crusader don'teeven vote ukip but as can be seen from over here in NI when the tail wags the dog it just opens doors for all sides to become more and more extreme


----------



## barneycharles (Jan 3, 2014)

RS4 said:


> I would prefer to eat meat that has been stunned before slaughtered and not had some religous nut slit its throat as some slaughter house have beem proven to do wher the animal is in great pain before it dies.


Its all the same no matter how its killed


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Majestic121 said:


> 100% agree


Maybe you can give me some examples then?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

barneycharles said:


> Its all the same no matter how its killed


Agreed I couldnt give two hoots whether my mum died of old age or gets bludgeon to death with a hammer, its all the same, they're dead arent they


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

SwAn1 said:


> Agreed I couldnt give two hoots whether my mum died of old age or gets bludgeon to death with a hammer, its all the same, they're dead arent they


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

not really the same mate!


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Did you forget the :whistling: @swan1


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

a.notherguy said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> not really the same mate!


LOL I was being facetious. And lol at the other guy comparing it to fish being killed, they don't have feelings/feel pain etc


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Can they not cater for christians or catholics as well?


----------



## Majestic121 (Aug 16, 2011)

Tasty said:


> Maybe you can give me some examples then?


Example of what?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Juic3Up said:


> Can they not cater for christians or catholics as well?


What, sell young children?


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

SwAn1 said:


> What, sell young children?


touche


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Majestic121 said:


> Example of what?


Of how everything is made to cater for Muslims.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

The very worst thing about this story is that The Sun sensationalise it to stir up religious hatred. They want this thread, they want people saying "I'm not racist but can't these muslims eat their own curry house food" etc. That's the saddest part about it, that a national newspaper knowingly stir that up for no reason other than to make money.


----------



## Majestic121 (Aug 16, 2011)

Tasty said:


> Of how everything is made to cater for Muslims.


Kfc do halal..

Most of the pubs/indian restaurant in the west Midlands are halal..


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Tasty said:


> The very worst thing about this story is that The Sun sensationalise it to stir up religious hatred. They want this thread, they want people saying "I'm not racist but can't these muslims eat their own curry house food" etc. That's the saddest part about it, that a national newspaper knowingly stir that up for no reason other than to make money.


You say the Sun Newspaper sentsationilse things and yet you quote using inverted commas and not type what the person said. PMSL


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Majestic121 said:


> Kfc do halal..
> 
> Most of the pubs/indian restaurant in the west Midlands are halal..


Why do you think that is, because they think Muslims are more important than non-muslims or because it makes them more money? This isn't some massive conspiracy to undermine everyone else.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

SwAn1 said:


> You say the Sun Newspaper sentsationilse things and yet you quote using inverted commas and not type what the person said. PMSL


It was an amalgamation of what a few people on here had said, I didn't want to single one person out - how would I even choose in this thread? I'd be quoting all day.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

I know I'm not going to win this argument on here, every time this comes up the UKM-EDL come out in force it just annoys me that this is even on here.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Tasty said:


> It was an amalgamation of what a few people on here had said, I didn't want to single one person out - how would I even choose in this thread? I'd be quoting all day.


Yeah so you took a few words put your thoughts on it then quoted it in commas; like the newspaper, fabrication of facts.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

yet another untrue muslim bashing utter load of propaganda bollax. Well done Sun.


----------



## Majestic121 (Aug 16, 2011)

Tasty said:


> Why do you think that is, because they think Muslims are more important than non-muslims or because it makes them more money? This isn't some massive conspiracy to undermine everyone else.


Whats your point??

You wanted an example and i gave it

Who said everything about conspiracy? They openly admit it, just ring them up


----------



## Majestic121 (Aug 16, 2011)

Just become vegetarian, cant go wrong


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

Tasty said:


> This isn't some massive conspiracy to undermine everyone else.


Unless you're the ones trolling society straight from fleet street AND charging a lot of them for the privilege too :laugh:


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

A LOT of Muslims eat bacon anyway, I bet half of them would be p1ssed right off lol


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

haza1234 said:


> Tasty it was just a post about 'Choice' I can see your points about it being a money thing and agree. This post is not about religion it doesn't matter if your Christian, buddhist, Sikh, or Muslim.
> 
> Obversely some people on here are quick to judge others.
> 
> Most doctors are Muslim, See how many people complain when there child's sick.


Are you saying only Muslims are smart enough to be doctors

Only kidding...LOL


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

haza1234 said:


> Tasty it was just a post about 'Choice' I can see your points about it being a money thing and agree. This post is not about religion it doesn't matter if your Christian, buddhist, Sikh, or Muslim.
> 
> Obversely some people on here are quick to judge others.
> 
> Most doctors are Muslim, See how many people complain when there child's sick.


The thread kind of is about religion, its about subway taking certain things off the menu to cater to Muslims.....


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

johnnya said:


> Are you saying only Muslims are smart enough to be doctors
> 
> No! Lol. I know this right little babe that's training to become a Doc. They come in all shapes and forms
> 
> Only kidding...LOL


----------



## barneycharles (Jan 3, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> What, sell young children?


I like you!


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

cas said:


> The thread kind of is about religion, its about subway taking certain things off the menu to cater to Muslims.....


They should cater for all religions not just one. 'choice' is where I'm coming at!


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Fortunatus said:


> halal restaurants is their food, subway is our food. now both is their food? not racist but seriously? pubs going to start serving halal meat at their Sunday lunch menu to cater for them?
> 
> if they don't like it have a fvcking ploughman's





haza1234 said:


> I'm not a racist but surely this is wrong?





haza1234 said:


> You've just repeated the above post


Posted within a minute of each other. Work it out chuck. Was written before it was seen.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Sams said:


> Its probably bollox


It is bollax. But unfortunately, the truth or any sense of any logic doesnt cater nor apply to stupid people.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

braxbro said:


> Confused if talking about Celtic football fans or Muslims extremists.


Is there a difference?


----------



## mrblonde (Oct 27, 2010)

Lokken said:


> x2, all this talk about bacon. Might get a BLT :lol:


Infidel


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

haza1234 said:


> They should cater for all religions not just one. 'choice' is where I'm coming at!


What religions have a mandatory requirement to eat pork? There's nothing preventing a Christian, Jew or Hindu getting their lunch there just because ham is off the menu.


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

Ian_Montrose said:


> What religions have a mandatory requirement to eat pork? There's nothing preventing a Christian, Jew or Hindu getting their lunch there just because ham is off the menu.


Last time I comment on this post. Actually considering deleting it! I'm going to the gym to get some results! Maybe you should do the same


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Could be a potential new opening here for a new business opportunity.

HamWays - just a rebranded rip off of Subways which sells ham and bacon.

EDL, BNP, UKIP members get 20% off.

Probably best not to open in the central London areas straight off, would have to do some business research and find the most racist areas and then build the empire from there.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Ian_Montrose said:


> What religions have a mandatory requirement to eat pork? There's nothing preventing a Christian, Jew or Hindu getting their lunch there just because ham is off the menu.


It was the 11th commandment mate, 'Thou shalt dine on bacon sarnies the next sunrise after thou dost succumb to the evil of jaeger bombs'


----------



## barneycharles (Jan 3, 2014)

Gary29 said:


> It was the 11th commandment mate, 'Thou shalt dine on bacon sarnies the next sunrise after thou dost succumb to the evil of jaeger bombs'


oi Gaz give us a wave gazer gazer give us a wave


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

Majestic121 said:


> Kfc do halal..
> 
> Most of the pubs/indian restaurant in the west Midlands are halal..


You're a fukcing idiot. "Negged for telling the truth".....lol what??


----------



## Marcus2014 (Mar 24, 2014)

Bloody **** take. I will go in and order a bacon and ham in protest and refuse to move

Also I am getting pretty tired of Muslims sneaking our country from underneath us.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Marcus2014 said:


> Bloody **** take. I will go in and order a bacon and ham in protest and refuse to move
> 
> Also I am getting pretty tired of Muslims sneaking our country from underneath us.


What if it's one of the 200 stores that don't sell it and it get's to closing time, what would your next move be ?


----------



## Marcus2014 (Mar 24, 2014)

Sams said:


> What if it's one of the 200 stores that don't sell it and it get's to closing time, what would your next move be ?


Wait to be removed and then come back tomorrow.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

barneycharles said:


> oi Gaz give us a wave gazer gazer give us a wave


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Marcus2014 said:


> Wait to be removed and then come back tomorrow.


What about work ? or would you only do this at weekends ?


----------



## Marcus2014 (Mar 24, 2014)

Sams said:


> What about work ? or would you only do this at weekends ?


I work for myself so I could easily fit it in


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Marcus2014 said:


> I work for myself so I could easily fit it in


Maybe you could apply for a job there (obviously don't tell them your views) and then you could stand there every day until closing and get paid.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

What a fcuking joke I am slowly beginning to hate this country. Of the cvnts don't want bacon and ham then they won't order it will they, doesn't mean other people shouldn't be able to get it. CVNTS!


----------



## Marcus2014 (Mar 24, 2014)

Yea get paid for protesting !! 

I don't like subway anyway tbh but the principal that one religion and type of people is more important than the other is ridiculous, also halal meat is far more barbaric and causes more stress to an animal than the traditional slaughter house method.

But hey this will probably drive there profits through the roof !!


----------



## Majestic121 (Aug 16, 2011)

Lokken said:


> You're a fukcing idiot. "Negged for telling the truth".....lol what??


just wanted to negged you for something ennit :bounce:


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Righto, I've got the answer - can't they just lie about it? It'd only be a little white - oops, can't say that, it's all going wrong already... - lie - tell anybody who asks whether it's halal that it's halal, and if somebody asks if it's not halal, tell them it's not - or ask them what they'd like - and say "Yes mate, it's that one just said..."

Same with the pork thing - right I've seen this stuff in supermarkets, that as near as damnit looks like bacon and ham - made from turkey meat - just tell them it's that.

Nobody need know. I mean it's all made up bollocks anyway, isn't it?

It's my cultural sensitivity that makes me so successful with the layyydeees.

I think it's a winner. I'm a ****ing genius.

Does the Nobel prize pay in installments, or just one lump sum?


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

Have they taken it off the menu, or have they got a halal menu in addition? The article doesn't really make it that clear.


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Who needs a reason to not go to Subway anyways?


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

F*cking ridiculous. I love a Subway from time to time, if people don't like it then don't eat at Subway. What's next, go to McDonalds and get a salad burger?


----------



## A_L (Feb 17, 2012)

cas said:


> A LOT of Muslims eat bacon anyway, I bet half of them would be p1ssed right off lol


Nah man, I have a few muslim friends, they would commit every sin in the quaran, but NEVER eat pork lol.


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

haza1234 said:


> I'm not a racist but surely this is wrong?


Obviously you're not racist, Muslims aren't a race, they're individuals from many different races that follow Islam.

I don't get the big deal, just more people stirring up religious tensions. If you don't like it, don't eat it. Done.


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

It is wrong very

less menu choices for non Muslims - a joke

I Remember seeing a welcome to Britain sign that said "you feel more at home than we do " wonder what the Pork farms company is thinking - a British group of companies- possibly a name change as not to offend ??


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

It must be just in heavy Muslim populated areas where pork doesn't get ordered much, so the shop will be saving money on waste.

That's the only thing I can think of, otherwise it just doesn't make sense from a business point of view.


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> Of the cvnts don't want bacon and ham then they won't order it will they, doesn't mean other people shouldn't be able to get it. CVNTS!


exactly - don't order it - but moan about it till it is removed !! as it offends - a joke


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Same thing happened with KFC a while back. Everyone going mental saying why should there be halal in there. It's the corporation targeting a bigger market to make profit. Trust me there was no gang of Islamist plotting to invade KFC.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Got me in a rage this has. I can't believe it, it's an absolute disgrace. I defend this country being in the military, for what? No bacon and ham! Haha... Kind of extreme but it's ridiculous... I had this problem when I visited the Middle East... Couldn't get a rack of pork ribs anywhere!


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

From the Subway web site, dated 30th April 2014 - http://www.subway.co.uk/media/news/halal-stores.aspx (emphasis mine):



> Due to the growing popularity of the SUBWAY® chain, with the diverse multicultural population across the UK and Ireland, *we put a programme in place in 2007 *to ensure that the population demographic is taken into account when new store openings are considered in order that we meet consumer demand in each location.
> 
> All our suppliers comply with EU animal welfare legislation as a minimum and *we require suppliers of Halal products to adopt the stunning of animals* prior to their slaughter. All Halal meats are certified by the appropriate Halal authorities.
> 
> All Halal SUBWAY® stores have numerous signs stating that they serve Halal food. These are situated on the menu panels, nutritional information and in the front window of the store. Details about the locations of Halal stores can be found on the store finder at www.subway.com


If Subway are pulling non-Halal meats at certain stores it will be because they are not selling at those locations. There is no point in supplying a store with stocks of relatively expensive meat fillers week after week if it is then going in the bin. That would be a business decision, not Subway's sideways commentary on British society.

The Sun is a pointless, vacuous waste of everyone's time.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Only 180 of them in areas that are highly populated with Muslims or Jews. You wouldn't open an offy in Dubai would you? Whatevers best for business


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> Only 180 of them in areas that are highly populated with Muslims or Jews. You wouldn't open an offy in Dubai would you? Whatevers best for business


but should we have areas like that ??


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

are sure this story is true and isnt just someone telling porkies?


----------



## mccaff1967 (Jun 15, 2011)

braxbro said:


> Confused if talking about Celtic football fans or Muslims extremists
> 
> When did celtic fans burn the poppy? They protested against wearing it, because they don't want to show support to the British army
> 
> Because of the atrocities they committed in Ireland!


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

mccaff1967 said:


> Seen various video's on youtube over the years and read comments online. I'm not saying it was a mass in stadium event, just groups of randoms attached to Celtic. I also remember them disrespecting a minutes silence at Falkirk a few years ago, there is always something. We remember and show support to the soldiers who defended Britain in WW1, WW2, Falklands,etc even those that defend us to this day. Its not a celebration of the atrocities they committed in Ireland in any era. Without them Celtic or the society they live in would not exist.
> 
> I get bored of always hearing their anti-British sentiment when they live over in Britain. Relations between Britain and Ireland are improving year on year and long may that continue, NI I know has a troubled history but they have come a long way as a people and it gets my back up when Celtic continuously bring up the same old history related aggression and most of their fans have never stepped foot in NI. The Northern Irish people are the only people that matter in this whole debate and their views should be respected peacefully. Not a bunch of born and bred Scots with Irish grans sat in Glasgow singing about Bobby Sands and pro-IRA nonsense. The same goes for Rangers fans on the other side of that who sing about the UVF and the battle of the Boyne.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

romper stomper said:


> but should we have areas like that ??


Different topic all together that. Don't see why not mind. My local area had it's first black family not 5 year ago. We had seen nothing like that before. Even now you won't see anything different from your regular white catholic families. Shop sells bacon as well. No one argues with that


----------



## mccaff1967 (Jun 15, 2011)

braxbro said:


> It's a pretty bold and harsh statement to say celtic fans burned the poppy when you cant show or point me in the direction of any proof.
> 
> Your now bringing up other instances to try and throw weight behind your argument, the disrupting the minute silence did happen but it's hardly burning a Poppy! We live in a country where we have the right to freedom of speech or to respect a minute silence. Just like the rangers and Hearst fans who didn't respect the minute silence when the pope died and made headlines over the world because of
> 
> ...


----------



## dek (Nov 23, 2009)

Big difference the pope was not a British soldier and as history has shown was the head of the biggest peadophile organisation ever. Search youtube for your teams support or even your players racist and sectarian terrorist supporting behaviour oh and the fact you cannot pay respects for all of our war dead shows up for what you are


----------



## ben123 (Jun 6, 2006)

send the lot of them back home lets get em OUT as one day thay will take over and push us out hate the lots of them trying to change are was of living if you went over to were thay are from and tried changing there way you would be f.u.c.ked of rite away so why are we letting it happen here GET THE LOT OF EM OUT BEFORE ITS TO LATE


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Fortunatus said:


> halal restaurants is their food, subway is our food. now both is their food? not racist but seriously? pubs going to start serving halal meat at their Sunday lunch menu to cater for them?
> 
> if they don't like it have a fvcking ploughman's





engllishboy said:


> Yeah, not racist, but says the most racist comment on the thread so far anyway....


Not quite sure you understand the definition of racist mate

Saying halal is their food and subway is ours is not racist


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

ben123 said:


> send the lot of them back home lets get em OUT as one day thay will take over and push us out hate the lots of them trying to change are was of living if you went over to were thay are from and tried changing there way you would be f.u.c.ked of rite away so why are we letting it happen here GET THE LOT OF EM OUT BEFORE ITS TO LATE


I agree, Subway, McDonalds, Burger King, KFC - send 'em back to where they came from.

Over-hyped, over-endowed, and over-here, they're a blight on British sensibilities and waistlines - send 'em packing.

Chicken Tikka anyone?


----------



## ben123 (Jun 6, 2006)

and the muslins to


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

WilsonR6 said:


> Not quite sure you understand the definition of racist mate
> 
> Saying halal is their food and subway is ours is not racist


He edited his post. Read my post, witht he original quote


----------



## paullen (Sep 27, 2010)

I tell you what is bang out of order, being able to buy bacon and booze in abu dhabi even though it's a Muslim country!

Oh hang on, no, they are just catering for the needs of the people living there.

Surely subway is just meeting the needs of its customers? Nothing more, nothing less. My local subway will still do a cracking bmt as the Muslim community is very small here. Just business Imo.


----------



## StillTraining (May 7, 2012)

Doesn't anybody understand?!?

There's around 2,000 subway stores in the UK, the 200 where Pork is being removed are the halal stores with almost all Muslim franchise store owners.

As if the Sun was going to tell you the truth and look at everyone getting mad.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

StillTraining said:


> Doesn't anybody understand?!?
> 
> There's around 2,000 subway stores in the UK, the 200 where Pork is being removed are the halal stores with almost all Muslim franchise store owners.
> 
> As if the Sun was going to tell you the truth and look at everyone getting mad.


Agreed, you have to be a little 'slow' to see it any other way lol.


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

ben123 said:


> and the muslins to


Forget them - it's the people who play golf that really get on my wick, can't we send them somewhere?

Perhaps somewhere with lots of open spaces, grass, a bit of sand?

FORE! I'm playing through.

Next on my list, people who read the Daily Mail - they need sending somewhere, too. People who put on an accent to sound more ethnic - **** them right off.

I know - those people who say it's oppressive in a western democracy - let's send them to some place with no democracy, no free speech, and overbearing authoritites - see whether perspective influences them. Dave-no-Merc-and-drinks-his-own-piss can go first.

Next: people with ASBOs - let's send them to the Austrialian outback. Who says history never repeats itself. No really - who says history never repeats itself. Let them be a pain in the arse where there's no other ****er in about 500 miles.

We could market it as a campaign - Ironic Justice.


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

haza1234 said:


> I'm not a racist but surely this is wrong?


tbh its got **** all to do with halal. Im muslim, it doesn't "offend" me and shouldnt..... I just dont wanna eat it for religous reasons..... Prob weren't selling enough thats why they got rid of it...... Bacon or no bacon I get chicken either way.

Not read the thread but im sure there's a whole lot of dumbfvcks that have come to nonsense shouldn't.

Saw it on sickipedia, thought it was a joke lol.


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

I really doubt a company would change their policy to cater for such a small market to lose a "larger" market if it were the case. Funny xos I actually had a sub today.

So many angry people on here haha.

Youmad? Comeatmebrah


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

ben123 said:


> send the lot of them back home lets get em OUT as one day thay will take over and push us out hate the lots of them trying to change are was of living if you went over to were thay are from and tried changing there way you would be f.u.c.ked of rite away so why are we letting it happen here GET THE LOT OF EM OUT BEFORE ITS TO LATE


cheered me right up your post lol


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> What a fcuking joke I am slowly beginning to hate this country. Of the cvnts don't want bacon and ham then they won't order it will they, doesn't mean other people shouldn't be able to get it. CVNTS!


I dont think subway gives a **** about pleasing any religious group. The basics of business are maximise profit..... If the side effect of that is branding it "halal" which it has been always anyways...to get them more publicity they will do so.

Then papers like the sun, come up with mindless drivel to elevate tensions within society. Cvnts


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

ben123 said:


> and the muslins to


Who, these guys?


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Too much race tention on ukm of late!


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

I bet the majority of people slating the idea have eaten halal meat before, knowingly or unknowingly, and not even given two sh!ts about it. Only until it's bought to your attention something that doesn't even affect you, as the chances are that the subways doing aren't even near you, do you claim to care. Seems to me, people just jump on the anti halal, anti Islam bollocks for little reason.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

haza1234 said:


> I'm not a racist but surely this is wrong?


Race has nothing to do with religion so you don't need to say that mate


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Not gonna read the whole thread coz it's probably full of agreeable sun readers but here is my input.

Subway stores are franchises. Franchisees have a fair amount of say over their stores. This is nothing new, when I was in brum last year the subway I went to did not serve bacon. The owners were Muslim. As a store owner/business owner, it is their right to serve and not serve whatever the **** they like. Subway was never a christian food outlet, if you dont like it then stop ****ing buying it. It's quite simple. Pork as against their beliefs, if I owned a shop I wouldn't sell stuff that went against my beliefs iether.

Grow up.

This is just more media fuel to feed the fire of division. lol at those of you that lap it up :lol:


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

Man, I was debating whether or not to get a chicken and bacon ranch as my pwo treat, I decided not to. Now I regret it, thanks to this thread creeping up every ten minutes!!


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

ben123 said:


> send the lot of them back home lets get em OUT as one day thay will take over and push us out hate the lots of them trying to change are was of living if you went over to were thay are from and tried changing there way you would be f.u.c.ked of rite away so why are we letting it happen here GET THE LOT OF EM OUT BEFORE ITS TO LATE


Put your point across in such an educated and articulate manner, take your knuckles off the ground and give yourself a pat on the back.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

subway a smelly hole anyway


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

ben123 said:


> send the lot of them back home lets get em OUT as one day thay will take over and push us out hate the lots of them trying to change are was of living if you went over to were thay are from and tried changing there way you would be f.u.c.ked of rite away so why are we letting it happen here GET THE LOT OF EM OUT BEFORE ITS TO LATE


Why don't you learn your own language before telling them to go back home. I bet most of "them" speak your language better then you.


----------



## ben123 (Jun 6, 2006)

engllishboy said:


> Why don't you learn your own language before telling them to go back home. I bet most of "them" speak your language better then you.


 am dyslexic you gob ****e and the lot of them need to fk off bad home that's what wrong with country


----------



## ben123 (Jun 6, 2006)

you will be sorry in the end when you are out cast and thay have taken over over you just cant see it can you


----------



## ben123 (Jun 6, 2006)

Duppy said:


> Put your point across in such an educated and articulate manner, take your knuckles off the ground and give yourself a pat on the back.


am not educated no I have dyslexia that has no bearing on intelligence. just for the record I run a very successful bizz and I am now very well off some as for taking my knuckles of the ground I think not you have got me very wrong indeed


----------



## ben123 (Jun 6, 2006)

no mate am talking in general now about the flood of immigrants into the uk. I see the news has prob made that story up but this kind of thing does go one immigrants trying to change are ways and if you don't like it and say anything thay pull the race card ****es me off I had 7 lads working for me 6 layed off now as immigrants working on the cheap undercut me I have seen this first hand and felt it effects am far form stupid .the prob is we just sit back and take it and we shouldn't


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Join the EDL and have um


----------



## ben123 (Jun 6, 2006)

EDL have the right idea. you for get only a few month ago immigrants killed a lee rigby if them fooookers were not here that would not of happened the list goes on so get the fookers out one day it will be to late if you cant see this you must be blind its there to see enoch powell see this coming years ago its clear to see whats going on there are places in the uk now that are a no go for white british people .come on that's just wrong


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

ben123 said:


> EDL have the right idea. you for get only a few month ago immigrants killed a lee rigby if them fooookers were not here that would not of happened the list goes on so get the fookers out one day it will be to late if you cant see this you must be blind its there to see enoch powell see this coming years ago its clear to see whats going on there are places in the uk now that are a no go for white british people .come on that's just wrong


Put the crack pipe down mate...and join the BNP(if you havent already), it may make you calm down a bit


----------



## ben123 (Jun 6, 2006)

I bet there are plenty of people on here that think the same but just wont speak up. every one trying to be PC I feel sorry for the future kids of this country


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

ben123 said:


> am dyslexic you gob ****e and the lot of them need to fk off bad home that's what wrong with country


I'm dyslexic myself, with spell checkers and lots of help available there really is no excuse for you to abuse the Queens English as you do. Very unpatriotic of you. You think people who don't speak "our" language should go "home"? Why don't you **** off until you you to can speak like a proper English gent.

Born here? So where a lot of "them".

P.S. try not to be an ignorant, small minded, illogical little man all your life, it's actually fun when you embrace other cultures and people. I know because i to was once a bigoted bellend like yourself and yes i'm hugely ashamed of that fact.


----------



## ben123 (Jun 6, 2006)

staffs_lad said:


> I'm dyslexic myself, with spell checkers and lots of help available there really is no excuse for you to abuse the Queens English as you do. Very unpatriotic of you. You think people who don't speak "our" language should go "home"? Why don't you **** off until you you to can speak like a proper English gent.
> 
> Born here? So where a lot of "them".
> 
> P.S. try not to be an ignorant, small minded, illogical little man all your life, it's actually fun when you embrace other cultures and people. I know because i to was once a bigoted bellend like yourself and yes i'm hugely ashamed of that fact.


did you not read the last few posts you fool I have seem Immigration effect local bizz and my own to. people like you need to fook off its the reason of massive influx in theuk is people like you being pc thinking it ok. lets look at it like this the Immigration come in and the if you just say nothings its all great but there are lots that don't want it so if you speak up you are racist are you really that thick that you cant see your just playing in to there hands are you blind


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

Sub-Zero said:


> Put the crack pipe down mate...and join the BNP(if you havent already), it may make you calm down a bit


Hahaha. Apparently all the militant fkcwits think the BNP have turned soft. Now they're joining organisations even more extreme and even more full of mindless hate and anger.

Mostly just people who are born with a genetic predisposition that puts them at a severe disadvantage in our socioeconomic climate that values intelligence and financial prosperity above all else.

Of course rather than just admit your fukc ups in life are due to your own shortcomings, or not having the introspection required to do this, it's always easer to point your finger at others and blame them. Immigration is always a tool for political manipulation and propaganda anyway. They're always an easy target.

I reckon a small minority have had genuine bad experiences with minority gangs and thugs and allow themselves to use this to paint a picture of an entire race, nation or religion, which is like saying jimmy saville et al are all white paedos = all white guys are paedos etc but of course this mindset will never work both ways because they're hypocrites too.


----------



## ben123 (Jun 6, 2006)

look at it like this I have no prob atall with people in there own country and if thay want to come on holiday here and have a look round that's fine no prob atall but after you need to go back homw. the uk is only small and has plenty of its own problems to sort of with out adding Immigration to the list


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

ben123 said:


> did you not read the last few posts you fool I have seem Immigration effect local bizz and my own to.


Do you have any independant survey results backing this? Or are you just reflecting the views in your local boozer?


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Has there been an official statement off subway yet? Until I see one I won't believe a word of this?


----------



## ben123 (Jun 6, 2006)

Lokken said:


> Do you have any independant survey results backing this? Or are you just reflecting the views in your local boozer?


I layed of 6 lad due to this mate that's not cool


----------



## ben123 (Jun 6, 2006)

last week I was talking to a old lady one of the sons had a young kid in school he was getting bullied at school by this black lad was always calling him milk bottle and blondie any one one day on the way home from school the white lad turned rounds and said shut it you ****** and how the black lad told his mun who contacted the school and the white lad was suspended . that it very wrong and a classic playing the race card again this happened not so long ago few miles from were I live


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

ben123 said:


> I layed of 6 lad due to this mate that's not cool


What's the name of your business?


----------



## ben123 (Jun 6, 2006)

mate I have a local building biz that did great for years till the poles came in working for 12 hour a day for half the pay


----------



## artful_dodger87 (Mar 4, 2011)

If all them ****ed off back home is this also the case for the thousands of white Brits that happily live in other country's in the Middle East, Africa, America to the Far East? Look at Oz, New Zealand and Canada and how many Brits move there.

Go to anywhere in the world, I'll give you an example Spain and Singapore. You'll find a big ex pat community who feel happy and safe in the company of their own people whom they can use their native tounge and accents. You'll also find ex pat shops selling the sun newspaper restaurant, bars and pubs serving a Sunday roast to cater for your needs.

So when people speak of Bradford etc being all Asian and not British what does it matter most of them are born there and wouldn't know their own **** from their elbow in their ancestors mother country.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

ben123 said:


> look at it like this I have no prob atall with people in there own country and if thay want to come on holiday here and have a look round that's fine no prob atall but after you need to go back homw. the uk is only small and has plenty of its own problems to sort of with out adding Immigration to the list


You do know that through out our history due to actual invasions (unlike the one in your head) our gene pool has been filled with "immigrants" after WW2 immigrants kept our economy alive (all after many fought and died for this country too).

Being called thick by a man with such a poor control of the English language and views with as little actual evidence as you isn't offensive, it's brilliantly hilarious.

You will almost certainly die a sickening F**k tard and you'll no doubt miss out on so much that life has to offer, these people you hate, some of them are actually a great laugh, some of them might just be able to help you "bizz" (i think that means business in f**ktard?) and who knows one day some of them might treat you for a life threatening illness or keep donate and organ to your wife or child.

I however will hold out a shred of hope that one day you manage to move past all this hate and life your life as a human.


----------



## ben123 (Jun 6, 2006)

tell you what open the gates let anyone in lets flood the uk even more.


----------



## ben123 (Jun 6, 2006)

staffs_lad said:


> You do know that through out our history due to actual invasions (unlike the one in your head) our gene pool has been filled with "immigrants" after WW2 immigrants kept our economy alive (all after many fought and died for this country too).
> 
> Being called thick by a man with such a poor control of the English language and views with as little actual evidence as you isn't offensive, it's brilliantly hilarious.
> 
> ...


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

ben123 said:


> mate I have a local building biz that did great for years till the poles came in working for 12 hour a day for half the pay


If men with less experience of your local environment and less time living in an English speaking environment came over and took your job from you simply based on work ethic and better rates. Maybe your a useless businessman doing a skill-less job?

Find a way to better your competition or learn a trade that any non-english speaking (but hard working) chap can't come and take from you.

Or are you really that useless and thick that you can't even do that?


----------



## ben123 (Jun 6, 2006)

I give up let am all in lets give up the uk is very small but lets pack em in get as many in as we can you fooking dick head I would love to locking ina room with a gob ****e like you for half hour I really would


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

I feel stupider after reading some of the comments / replies on here. I'm out.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

ben123 said:


> mate let am all in then see what happends in 20 years you will be pushed out


This is may last post, because frankly i'm not sure why i'm wasting my time one someone who can't even quote on a forum properly.

But yes, see you in 20 years when i'm doing well for myself working in a skilled environment, enjoying the company of people regardless of race and having not been pushed out of anywhere.

You keep moaning because people you see as inferior are doing a better job than you at something you claim to be experienced at... how shameful.


----------



## ben123 (Jun 6, 2006)

staffs_lad said:


> If men with less experience of your local environment and less time living in an English speaking environment came over and took your job from you simply based on work ethic and better rates. Maybe your a useless businessman doing a skill-less job?
> 
> Find a way to better your competition or learn a trade that any non-english speaking (but hard working) chap can't come and take from you.
> 
> Or are you really that useless and thick that you can't even do that?


you have no idea what you talking about about so your saying you would be happy with foreigner working taken the job and sending the money back home than a british lad getting the money you make me sick nob head. well I cant be that bad a biz man can I am driving round in Porsche mate what you doing stacking shelfs in Tesco


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

ben123 said:


> you have no idea what you talking about about so your saying you would be happy with foreigner working taken the job and sending the money back home than a british lad getting the money you make me sick nob head. well I cant be that bad a biz man can I am driving round in Porsche mate what you doing stacking shelfs in Tesco


Haha i know that i said i'd say no more but that's comedy gold right there... you're such a massive patriot that you drive a German car giving money to foreigners.

And no i'm not a shelf stacker, though i certainly don't look down upon those that do simply because i'm better off or because of the car i drive.


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

ben123 said:


> mate I have a local building biz that did great for years till the poles came in working for 12 hour a day for half the pay


That's not a matter of race or immigration; it's a matter of economics. New work pools have become available which require less remuneration. Those work pools could just as well have been comprised of organised groups of "white British" JobSeekers sick and tired of waiting for something decent to come up. Oddly enough, with our JobSeekers being "paid" regularly, that didn't happen. Instead other groups of people - people with too much of a prideful work ethic to move to another country and go on benefits - are filling the role.

You are *making* it a matter of race by insisting that you will only compete by having far fewer employees, all of whom are white British, paid an amount which far exceeds what other willing and capable workers will accept. You are cutting off your own nose to spite your face. Fair enough you want your "lads" to remain employed which is of course admirable, but the reality is that business is business. You might actually get better work for less money if you played the current economic game. The thing that apparently stops you from trying is your pre-existing aversion to people of other races/cultures.

To be successful, a business has to adapt to changing financial, legal, and human conditions. Those that don't will fail. And it won't be the fault of immigration, it will be down to inflexibility.

Stop making it about race when it isn't anything of the sort.


----------



## aysandie (Aug 4, 2012)

ben123 said:


> you have no idea what you talking about about so your saying you would be happy with foreigner working taken the job and sending the money back home than a british lad getting the money you make me sick nob head. well I cant be that bad a biz man can I am driving round in Porsche mate what you doing stacking shelfs in Tesco


Not all foreigners send money back home. I will teach you some basic economics. A successful economy is built by providing services, if someone can provide a more cost effective service then it benefits the economy.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

ben123 said:


> you have no idea what you talking about about so your saying you would be happy with foreigner working taken the job and sending the mem. back home than a british lad getting the money you make me sick nob head. well I cant be that bad a biz man can I am driving round in Porsche mate what you doing stacking shelfs in Tesco


Ben please stop. You're making the rest of us dumber by reading you're posts...

This has nothing to do with race. If a certain religion doesn't want to sell a product in a shop that they own (certain subways in this case) fair play to them.


----------



## aysandie (Aug 4, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> of course it's right, can't be upsetting the poppy burners.


of course it's right, can't be upsetting the people who attack a country and kill 1 million innocent people then ask questions after.

See what i did there? I love Britain, but you seriously need to read a little more on foreign affairs.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

siamakdieded said:


> of course it's right, can't be upsetting the people who attack a country and kill 1 million innocent people then ask questions after.
> 
> See what i did there? I love Britain, but you seriously need to read a little more on foreign affairs.


Dont know what your talking about and not interested either :blowme:


----------



## aysandie (Aug 4, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> Dont know what your talking about and not interested either :blowme:


Maybe try reading a book. If you do not understand basic politics keep your opinions to yourself as they are very ignorant.

:blowme:

Yes i am British, and no i am not Muslim. Burning poppy's and hounding soldiers coming home is not right, but killing 1 million innocent people and branding as a rescue mission is far worse.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

This thread contains pretty much all I hate about England. From both sides of the argument. However it's a minority of the English population so I won't get too upset.

have fun guys. bissoux


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

siamakdieded said:


> Maybe try reading a book. If you do not understand basic politics keep your opinions to yourself as they are very ignorant.
> 
> :blowme:
> 
> Yes i am British, and no i am not Muslim. Burning poppy's and hounding soldiers coming home is not right, but killing 1 million innocent people and branding as a rescue mission is far worse.


Rescue mission? More like freedom! Amirite?


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

siamakdieded said:


> of course it's right, can't be upsetting the people who attack a country and kill 1 million innocent people then ask questions after.
> 
> See what i did there? I love Britain, but you seriously need to read a little more on foreign affairs.


well said


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

ben123 said:


> look at it like this I have no prob atall with people in there own country and if thay want to come on holiday here and have a look round that's fine no prob atall but after you need to go back homw. the uk is only small and has plenty of its own problems to sort of with out adding Immigration to the list


you need to get this message across to the people who run the country, no point on a bb forum lol


----------



## ben123 (Jun 6, 2006)

you can think what you like I am going on what I have seen first hand. I know for a fact there are a load people that came over here and undercut me loads I know thay are working longer hours and getting payed less this has drove the prices down to the ground I cant say hay lads will you start working more hours for free to make it up. cant you see that's wrong a few of them are now on the fooking dole due this fk safe people lets put are the british public first will will live to regret what going on. I don't need to read the news paper as I have felt the issues first hand. at all comes done to this do you want brits of work so foreigners can work here I think no and any one who thinks that's the way to good it just wrong.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Its very easy to defend the low wage earning immigrants from the EU, if you are not in a position to have been affected.As for the argument that businesses have to adopt to changing enviroments, I agree.

However as long as an even playing field exists.There are many EU workers that are here, not paying tax and milking the system.One of my businesses, has been decimated by them, to the point where its not viable anymore.

My 20 plus years of experience, makes no odds, if my competition are not making contributions to HMRC.They have a 20% advantage, before they skimp on the myriad of other expenses, that I legitimately incur.

A recent study, finally nailed the lid shut, to those who use the defence that immigrants contribute to the economy.The average tax paid by EU Immigrants anually was £1.Hardly a monumental amount of revenue.

Then there is also the argument, that the country is simply overpopulated.The health care, and education infastructure cannot cope.Its just numbers.

My view is that all immigration should be stopped.Except for a few select professions, doctors, scientists etc.Im sure the country and its population, can survive admirably without anymore Builders, car cleaners,and curry chefs.


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

essexboy said:


> Its very easy to defend the low wage earning immigrants from the EU, if you are not in a position to have been affected.As for the argument that businesses have to adopt to changing enviroments, I agree.
> 
> However as long as an even playing field exists.There are many EU workers that are here, not paying tax and milking the system.One of my businesses, has been decimated by them, to the point where its not viable anymore.
> 
> ...


I don't think anyone would argue that the economical situation is simple, and that's not what I was trying to do. What I am trying to illustrate to ben123 is that it is an issue of economics and not of race. The trend of the thread so far suggests that the best way to do that is not to over-complicate the point.

I think your point about over-population is well made. This is a serious problem and I don't think it's limited to the UK. It seems as though there are more people demanding services and goods than there are people willing or able to provide them at economy-sustaining prices. I don't think "stop immigration" is necessarily the best or only solution. To a large extent our economy appears to have got into this state because of an all-pervading sense of entitlement and the demand that people will have what they want, when they want it, with the absolute minimum of expense and effort. The people who will always lose out in that climate, of course, are the ones who are working hard to sustain a business with low margins.


----------



## ben123 (Jun 6, 2006)

that's it how can pay the lad wages and tax if the poles are working longer hours cash in hand I would have to starting fiddling the books and paying cash to keep up. I seen some poles the other week plastering for £2 a sqm that's a total joke. and ther was 7 of them all in one 2 bed room house it has to stop some were the clowns that think this is ok are just wrong as it has not effected there life so thay just don't see the issue.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

ben123 said:


> you can think what you like I am going on what I have seen first hand. I know for a fact there are a load people that came over here and undercut me loads I know thay are working longer hours and getting payed less this has drove the prices down to the ground I cant say hay lads will you start working more hours for free to make it up. cant you see that's wrong a few of them are now on the fooking dole due this fk safe people lets put are the british public first will will live to regret what going on. I don't need to read the news paper as I have felt the issues first hand. at all comes done to this do you want brits of work so foreigners can work here I think no and any one who thinks that's the way to good it just wrong.


you could easily flip this around and say that you were ridiculously overcharging clients and it took an honest foreigner to bring your prices back in sync with value for a service.

If you were cruising around in a Porche you certainly had plenty of margin you weren't passing on to your customers. Businesses evolve, dinosaurs become extinct, move with the times


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Are we forgetting here that a lot of the Muslims in this country have been born here and are actually British? All this immigration talk is a moot point, automatically assuming every Muslim in Britain came over in the back of a lorry is embarrassing and frankly ridiculous coming from a bunch of humans who have enough intelligence to turn on a computer and post online but can't tell the difference between a British Muslim and an immigrant..


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

ben123 said:


> that's it how can pay the lad wages and tax if the poles are working longer hours cash in hand I would have to starting fiddling the books and paying cash to keep up. I seen some poles the other week plastering for £2 a sqm that's a total joke. and ther was 7 of them all in one 2 bed room house it has to stop some were the clowns that think this is ok are just wrong as it has not effected there life so thay just don't see the issue.


There's a difference between acknowledging the market forces at work and saying "that's okay". Nobody has said anything remotely like "well, this is preferable", or "haha I'm glad Polish people have those jobs instead of Brits".


----------



## ben123 (Jun 6, 2006)

up here in the north west I know loads of lads in the building game that were doing just fine till all the poles came in and started working for peanuts this is real and whats on round here jesus you would think its time to stand up and speak out . no lets all put are heads down and just say nothing


----------



## ben123 (Jun 6, 2006)

simonthepieman said:


> you could easily flip this around and say that you were ridiculously overcharging clients and it took an honest foreigner to bring your prices back in sync with value for a service.
> 
> If you were cruising around in a Porche you certainly had plenty of margin you weren't passing on to your customers. Businesses evolve, dinosaurs become extinct, move with the times


over charging you are joking mate you have no idea the prices were correct. now thay have been driven to the gutter. yes I drive a Porsche I also have a lotus and Honda fireblade and a transit van and a bmw x5 . I have them due saving for years I don't drink I don't smoke I don't have kids or a wife I got em from hard graft


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

ben123 said:


> over charging you are joking mate you have no idea the prices were correct. now thay have been driven to the gutter. yes I drive a Porsche I also have a lotus and Honda fireblade and a transit van and a bmw x5 . I have them due saving for years I don't drink I don't smoke I don't have kids or a wife I don't I got em from hard graft


Correct, i have no clue on the prices. But a price is an agreement of what someone is willing to do and someone is willing to pay. If someone can do the same work for the same price, they that's the real price. The higher price is over charging. Now I agree doing thing cheaper doesn't always equate to qualiity, but if you are telling me you 9 cars including a 2 sports cars I can find it comprehensible that your margins weren't that competitive.

Just because you are a boring gay single man doesn't make it a special case.

It sounds like you are upset, your racket got brought down to earth


----------



## aysandie (Aug 4, 2012)

ben123 said:


> over charging you are joking mate you have no idea the prices were correct. now thay have been driven to the gutter. yes I drive a Porsche I also have a lotus and Honda fireblade and a transit van and a bmw x5 . I have them due saving for years I don't drink I don't smoke I don't have kids or a wife I got em from hard graft


I will try explain this to you.

Lets say the cost of a house is £10

Cost of materials to make a house is £3

Cost of a work force (Brits) £5

I profit £2

Now here is the killer, pay attention

Lets say the cost of a house is £10

Cost of materials to make a house is £3

Cost of a work force (poles) £1

I profit £6

With that profit I can make another house. Therefore i actually benefit the society by increasing the number of houses available to general public. If you want to learn more hit me up, i will link you to some economist experts who explain this principle in more complex terms.


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

ben123 said:


> up here in the north west I know loads of lads in the building game that were doing just fine till all the poles came in and started working for peanuts this is real and whats on round here jesus you would think its time to stand up and speak out . no lets all put are heads down and just say nothing


Putting your head down and saying nothing is pretty obviously not going to help. But then, resorting to racist hand-waving clearly isn't helping either.

What you need is a constructive strategy: Identify the *actual* practical problems that face you. Identify your strengths. Identify what people value and search for when they shop around for the service you are providing.

There are people who don't want to employ immigrants, but like most customers before they are willing to pay more money - and it could be a lot more - they want to feel that they can justify the extra cash. That's where you can make a mark and win back custom. A home-grown business, an honest day's work for an honest day's pay, supporting local trade, etc. Targeted marketing can make a business.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

siamakdieded said:


> I will try explain this to you.
> 
> Lets say the cost of a house is £10
> 
> ...


or he can charge charge the customer £7 which leaves the customer £3 which he can spend on windows and thus add's more value to economy as cash is flowing into more businesses, which allows them to grow and hire more people


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> or he can charge charge the customer £7 which leaves the customer £3 which he can spend on windows and thus add's more value to economy as cash is flowing into more businesses, which allows them to grow and hire more people


That might encourage more "Ah say ya buy one, ya get one free" adverts. I'd rather have the buggered economy.


----------



## ben123 (Jun 6, 2006)

simonthepieman said:


> Correct, i have no clue on the prices. But a price is an agreement of what someone is willing to do and someone is willing to pay. If someone can do the same work for the same price, they that's the real price. The higher price is over charging. Now I agree doing thing cheaper doesn't always equate to qualiity, but if you are telling me you 9 cars including a 2 sports cars I can find it comprehensible that your margins weren't that competitive.
> 
> Just because you are a boring gay single man doesn't make it a special case.
> 
> It sounds like you are upset, your racket got brought down to earth


boring gay man mate I have 3 girls on the go as we speak so don't talk ****e. and yes I do have a lot of nice cars and bikes as am good with money.


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

You know ben, all the time you've spent on this thread talking absolute ****e could've been used to think of new promotional schemes to draw in investors for your so called 'bizz', or at least brainstorm ideas to cut costs. When did constantly complaining ever solve anyone's problems? Esp when you've got the coherence of a drunk.....are you drunk?!?


----------



## aysandie (Aug 4, 2012)

ben123 said:


> boring gay man mate I have 3 girls on the go as we speak so don't talk ****e. and yes I do have a lot of nice cars and bikes as am good with money.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

ben123 said:


> boring gay man mate I have 3 girls on the go as we speak so don't talk ****e. and yes I do have a lot of nice cars and bikes as am good with money.


sounds like you are trying to overcompensate for something? It's cool, i've got lots of gay mates, it's alright, i don't judge anyone for their sexuality. Maybe thats what i did there, made a sweeping statement, because of generalisation and applied it to all

If it's true about you being minted and stringing on '3 girls on the go' it sounds like you aren't the most ethical guy and a keen profiteer.

Sounds like you don't mind ****ing over others, but don't like it when it happens to you


----------



## ben123 (Jun 6, 2006)

siamakdieded said:


> I will try explain this to you.
> 
> Lets say the cost of a house is £10
> 
> ...


mate my game its just no like that atall if thay was the case then I would not had felt its effects that's just on paper whats going on in the real world is just nothing like that. I priced up a plastering job last week full room should have been about £400 inc parts and labour . that's the real price I went in at £270 inc parts and labour. I did not get the job 2 poles got the job and did it for bear money cash £180 inc parts and labour no tax cash in hand. I often ring back jobs to see whaat happened the guy told me the price and who did it the poles I know of that's how its works mate in my game


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

siamakdieded said:


> Maybe try reading a book. If you do not understand basic politics keep your opinions to yourself as they are very ignorant.
> 
> :blowme:
> 
> Yes i am British, and no i am not Muslim. Burning poppy's and hounding soldiers coming home is not right, but killing 1 million innocent people and branding as a rescue mission is far worse.


How can you assume I know nothing of politics because I think giving to extreme muslims in britain is ridiculous? Im friends with many muslims who are sound blokes and have a guess what they do when they eat from subway? This may come as a suprise...but they just dont order pork. No poppy burning, no riots and no bombs. Why? Because they're not the crackpot extremists you seem so quick to defend.

As for what's going on out of this country then that's none of my buisness. Its not up to me what the government does.

Dont be so butt hurt because I want my BLT when I go to a subway in Britain.

If you want sharia law and your happy to live amongst extremist muslims, then you know where to go.


----------



## ben123 (Jun 6, 2006)

no mate am keen on keeping local lads in work. that's the whole point in this fight. so what I have a few girls on the go has nothing to do with the work I do I do the very best jobs to a high standed and pay tax


----------



## aysandie (Aug 4, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> As for what's going on out of this country then that's none of my buisness. Its not up to me what the government does.


Okay mate. So when a "terrorist" decides to jump on same train as your wife and kids, don't moan about "why he did it". It is because of people like you we have wars going on. Try reading a little more and figure out what is really going on. I bet you are one of those hippies that cried when nelson mandela passed away?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

siamakdieded said:


> Okay mate. So when a "terrorist" decides to jump on same train as your wife and kids, don't moan about "why he did it". It is because of people like you we have wars going on. Try reading a little more and figure out what is really going on. I bet you are one of those hippies that cried when nelson mandela passed away?


People like me? Who mind there own buisness and live there life as a normal human being?

Sorry to say but I really do think you're a fvcking idiot and youd probably do well as an MP.


----------



## ben123 (Jun 6, 2006)

siamakdieded said:


> Okay mate. So when a "terrorist" decides to jump on same train as your wife and kids, don't moan about "why he did it". It is because of people like you we have wars going on. Try reading a little more and figure out what is really going on. I bet you are one of those hippies that cried when nelson mandela passed away?


you are a tool


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Long thread about ham and bacon

Leaves thread


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

I got a bacon sarnie in subway. Was tasty.


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

ben123 said:


> mate my game its just no like that atall if thay was the case then I would not had felt its effects that's just on paper whats going on in the real world is just nothing like that. I priced up a plastering job last week full room should have been about £400 inc parts and labour . that's the real price I went in at £270 inc parts and labour. I did not get the job 2 poles got the job and did it for bear money cash £180 inc parts and labour no tax cash in hand. I often ring back jobs to see whaat happened the guy told me the price and who did it the poles I know of that's how its works mate in my game


I thought of a better, clearer way to put it. Go with me on this!

Take the example of tablet computers. You can buy a cheap Android tablet that basically does everything an iPad does for less than £100. But Apple still ships literally millions of units, at premium prices, and is one of the most successful companies on the planet. Why is this? Because the market includes customers who want cheap tablets, and customers who prioritise other selling points.

Apple trade on build quality, reliability (although some people would say they shouldn't, but that's a different thread  ), premium features, ease of use, and interoperability with their other lines. Their market success doesn't happen automatically; it happens because they reach the right potential customers and give them the right messages.

It doesn't matter if someone is charging less than you as long as your business is engaging as many clients as it can cope with. So your aim should be not only to find those clients, but to give them a reason to happily see the contract through, without fearing that someone will swoop in and poach your customer. Messages such as "you get what you pay for" are very powerful at a time when people are realising the downside of false economies. What you want is for people to trust your "brand" and perceive it as a premium service that justifies its cost, as opposed to a much cheaper service where they spend less but might not get what they pay for.

Race is irrelevant here. What matters is building a brand that is reliable, desirable and reputable. There is *always* someone who is willing to pay more, even for what is essentially the same service. The trick is to find them and keep them on side.


----------



## ben123 (Jun 6, 2006)

I get what you are saying here. but am going on what happened to me and the reason was foreign working you may word it as you wish but the bottom live is british lads are no out of work and I want brits back in work and foreigners to gone home sorry mate but that's whats going on.


----------



## ben123 (Jun 6, 2006)

mate also am not green here you know I have been running a biz a long times and know how things work


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

ben123 said:


> mate also am not green here you know I have been running a biz a long times and know how things work


To be fair Ben you have given the impression in this thread that you are just moaning about the immigrants, and not adapting to the market. I don't mean to patronise you, but to give you a good nudge out of the doldrums and back into competitive mode.

We're in a period of austerity. If it wasn't immigration, it would be something else. Times change, and there is no such thing as an eternally ideal state.

Incidentally, what do you think about the many British ex-pats who are raking in millions in the Middle East?


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

siamakdieded said:


> Okay mate. So when a "terrorist" decides to jump on same train as your wife and kids, don't moan about "why he did it". It is because of people like you we have wars going on. Try reading a little more and figure out what is really going on. I bet you are one of those hippies that cried when nelson mandela passed away?


What are you on?


----------



## ben123 (Jun 6, 2006)

I can go on what I have seen lads layed of due to foreigners working longer and for let money mate it going on my be you just don't feel the effect on you life and work?... as for ex.pats I think thay should have stayed here and not left the uk


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

not read the whole thread yet but has Hitler got a mention yet?

as for these foreigners coming over taking our jobs, a very funny man once addressed this - aren't they meant to be lazy, cant speak the language, wont integrate into our society, thieves, rapists etc. and they are taking your job? you must be seriously shit at your chosen career


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

ben123 said:


> I can go on what I have seen lads layed of due to foreigners working longer and for let money mate it going on my be you just don't feel the effect on you life and work?... as for ex.pats I think thay should have stayed here and not left the uk


I don't think there's a requirement for me to feel the effects. I can understand the economic situation on a functional level, and I can imagine just fine what it would be like emotionally to let people go under those conditions. It's natural to cast blame, but it's neither healthy nor helpful to fiercely hold on to it to the exclusion of all else.

There's some advantage to an outside perspective. Because I have the luxury of not being in that situation (and believe me, I know it's a luxury) I can see that my feelings about it would not have any useful influence on the economic aspects. It must look very different from the inside, even though the facts of the situation are the same. But as an outside observer, I suspect that the brooding resentment (even if it's justified) is a serious obstacle to progress. The phrase "nobody wins the blame game" springs to mind.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> not read the whole thread yet but has Hitler got a mention yet?
> 
> as for these foreigners coming over taking our jobs, a very funny man once addressed this - aren't they meant to be lazy, cant speak the language, wont integrate into our society, thieves, rapists etc. and they are taking your job? you must be seriously shit at your chosen career


What about the KKK who's thinking about them in all this


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Simspin said:


> What about the KKK who's thinking about them in all this


all in good time my friend


----------



## ben123 (Jun 6, 2006)

Wavelength said:


> I don't think there's a requirement for me to feel the effects. I can understand the economic situation on a functional level, and I can imagine just fine what it would be like emotionally to let people go under those conditions. It's natural to cast blame, but it's neither healthy nor helpful to fiercely hold on to it to the exclusion of all else.
> 
> There's some advantage to an outside perspective. Because I have the luxury of not being in that situation (and believe me, I know it's a luxury) I can see that my feelings about it would not have any useful influence on the economic aspects. It must look very different from the inside, even though the facts of the situation are the same. But as an outside observer, I suspect that the brooding resentment (even if it's justified) is a serious obstacle to progress. The phrase "nobody wins the blame game" springs to mind.


I see were you are coming from and have got your info from reading and other media, but I have got my info from the effects of foreigners on work and lads so I have to go on what really happening and not what I read in the paper. I just want the local lads to have work and money. and all I have seen in my game at least in the massive chunk going to foreigners and family. when the humble pound should be lining the pocket of the british people


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

ben123 said:


> I see were you are coming from and have got your info from reading and other media, but I have got my info from the effects of foreigners on work and lads so I have to go on what really happening and not what I read in the paper. I just want the local lads to have work and money. and all I have seen in my game at least in the massive chunk going to foreigners and family. when the humble pound should be lining the pocket of the british people


Yes, we're coming at this from radically different angles.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying you shouldn't be ****ed off in your situation. Just that while you're blaming the people themselves and their nationality/race, you aren't working on a way to change your own fortunes! It seems like a toxic distraction.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

I think we should lock this thread and move on, this is getting embarrassing now. Ben you're making the rest of us Northerners look like idiots please stop posting...


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

UkWardy said:


> I think we should lock this thread and move on, this is getting embarrassing now. Ben you're making the rest of us Northerners look like idiots please stop posting...


I is non a stoopid narvana


----------



## aysandie (Aug 4, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> People like me? Who mind there own buisness and live there life as a normal human being?
> 
> Sorry to say but I really do think you're a fvcking idiot and youd probably do well as an MP.


Misinterpreted my words. Idiots like you are easily manipulated, if you can not see the justification in some of the actions by terrorists organisations than you are an idiot end of. I do not agree with terrorism, but that being said. People love Nelson Mandela? I like the guy, but you probably hate his guts right? Seeing how he was a terrorist that killed innocent people (He targeted politicians, but if public got in his way then they died for the greater good). Read some more before you label all Muslims as poppy burners, which is what you did. I am not muslim, but even i understand that there is a terrible injustice in the world.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

So does this mean no.more salami etc?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Take it the boycotters are going to give Nandos a miss too then? As a selection of their places are halal only


----------



## ben123 (Jun 6, 2006)

I see your case I really do. yes toxic distraction indeed. anyhow that's what I think. I know many have the same view as me and from all walks of life to not just building work. I travel about and speaks to all kinds of people and the force is strong in uk to stop immigrants taking over. if you just say nothing its all ok but if you try say anything you get shot down as a racist most people shut up but deep down inside there are loads of us like me and want to stop immigrants coming in and save the uk what we have hear in a good way of life and a fully function country and still very rich. lets keep this for us in the uk not give bits of it to away and have any jobs atall taken up by immigrants when we have alots on the dole with no job lets get them sorted and back on track and in jobs. simple as that


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

skipper1987 said:


> So does this mean no.more salami etc?


we are basically headed for a disaster of biblical proportions. Real wrath of God type stuff. Fire and brimstone coming down from the skies! Rivers and seas boiling! Forty years of darkness! Earthquakes, volcanoes... The dead rising from the grave! Human sacrifice, dogs and cats living together... mass hysteria!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> we are basically headed for a disaster of biblical proportions. Real wrath of God type stuff. Fire and brimstone coming down from the skies! Rivers and seas boiling! Forty years of darkness! Earthquakes, volcanoes... The dead rising from the grave! Human sacrifice, dogs and cats living together... mass hysteria!


I feel it too. But on another note burn poppys and its ok but take bacon from the mouth of uk and its war!!!! Lol its sad really.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

skipper1987 said:


> I feel it too. But on another note burn poppys and its ok but take bacon from the mouth of uk and its war!!!! Lol its sad really.


serious business bacon


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

As long as the government don't make pork products illegal to sell in the UK I don't care. I like bacon, ham and sausages, and if a food shop won't sell them then I probably won't bother with them. No one is forced to buy subways etc. so who gives a s.hit?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> serious business bacon


All am saying is leave my beef alone if that goea il be strapping 20 cans hairspray to myself and walking into a sunday morning bootsale!!


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> All am saying is leave my beef alone if that goea il be strapping 20 cans hairspray to myself and walking into a sunday morning bootsale!!


That could turn out to be a sticky situation :whistling:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

skipper1987 said:


> All am saying is leave my beef alone if that goea il be strapping 20 cans hairspray to myself and walking into a sunday morning bootsale!!


couldnt agree more. a mans meat is his pride and joy. shouldn't be ****ed with


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> we are basically headed for a disaster of biblical proportions. Real wrath of God type stuff. Fire and brimstone coming down from the skies! Rivers and seas boiling! Forty years of darkness! Earthquakes, volcanoes... The dead rising from the grave! Human sacrifice, dogs and cats living together... mass hysteria!


Its true my dog already lives with my cat!

The end is coming! save your selfs, shove a bible up your ass and a kosha subway in your mouth

its the only way!


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> couldnt agree more. a mans meat is his pride and joy. shouldn't be ****ed with


That's not what you say after a couple of bottles of Amaretto.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Wavelength said:


> That's not what you say after a couple of bottles of Amaretto.


fair comment. time and place n all that


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Wavelength said:


> That's not what you say after a couple of bottles of Amaretto.


Couple? Half more like and he pays for it! The amaretto that is he got some class!


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

ben123 said:


> over charging you are joking mate you have no idea the prices were correct. now thay have been driven to the gutter. yes I drive a Porsche I also have a lotus and Honda fireblade and a transit van and a bmw x5 . I have them due saving for years I don't drink I don't smoke I don't have kids or a wife I got em from hard graft


Sell them and sort your "lads" out. Or does your own needs come before theirs?


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

subway is a private business , they can pretty much sell whatever they choose . obviously they think this will improve their profits in certain shops. what do those upset about this think should be done? should the government force them to keep selling pork in all shops?


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

I like racists, there like buses you wait all day for one then two come at once! They take you where you want to go & don't cost a lot of money.... No hang on that is buses not racists! There just [email protected]!


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

ben123 said:


> no mate am keen on keeping local lads in work. that's the whole point in this fight. so what I have a few girls on the go has nothing to do with the work I do I do the very best jobs to a high standed and pay tax


And the poles do the same job, to the same standard, pay the same tax... For less. So, you want to stay in business you either hire the poles, pay your "lads" less, or charge the customer less. You talk about all these cars and girls, when in reality I bet it's a push bike and some school girls you fingered for a bottle of white lightning....


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

josephbloggs said:


> subway is a private business , they can pretty much sell whatever they choose . obviously they think this will improve their profits in certain shops. what do those upset about this think should be done? should the government force them to keep selling pork in all shops?


I think that's the only viable solution to this sordid mess. good shout


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

josephbloggs said:


> subway is a private business , they can pretty much sell whatever they choose . obviously they think this will improve their profits in certain shops. what do those upset about this think should be done? should the government force them to keep selling pork in all shops?


Yes and in post offices too


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> I think that's the only viable solution to this sordid mess. good shout


It would put an end to the street pushers!


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Wavelength said:


> I thought of a better, clearer way to put it. Go with me on this!
> 
> Take the example of tablet computers. You can buy a cheap Android tablet that basically does everything an iPad does for less than £100. But Apple still ships literally millions of units, at premium prices, and is one of the most successful companies on the planet. Why is this? Because the market includes customers who want cheap tablets, and customers who prioritise other selling points.
> 
> ...


They spend billions on marketing to convince f.uckwits, that they need a box of electronics, to have a meaningful existence,It hardly comparable, to my business ,or that of a plasterer.I really enjoy, these responses from people who have never ran a business, but because they have a piece of paper from a university, judge themselves qualified to offer experienced businessmen advice on how to run a business.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> not read the whole thread yet but has Hitler got a mention yet?
> 
> as for these foreigners coming over taking our jobs, a very funny man once addressed this - aren't they meant to be lazy, cant speak the language, wont integrate into our society, thieves, rapists etc. and they are taking your job? you must be seriously sh[/color*]it at your chosen career*


As I mentioned previously Ashy if it was a level playing field, then I would not a have an issue with it.Its not though.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Had a subway after the rugby on Saturday. Was horrible. That is all.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

siamakdieded said:


> Misinterpreted my words. Idiots like you are easily manipulated, if you can not see the justification in some of the actions by terrorists organisations than you are an idiot end of. I do not agree with terrorism, but that being said. People love Nelson Mandela? I like the guy, but you probably hate his guts right? Seeing how he was a terrorist that killed innocent people (He targeted politicians, but if public got in his way then they died for the greater good). Read some more before you label all Muslims as poppy burners, which is what you did. I am not muslim, but even i understand that there is a terrible injustice in the world.


How have i labelled all muslims as poppy burners? All ive done is made the point that only the extremists are the ones likely to give a damn about subway selling pork, the majority are happy to live and let live, as am I. And what the fvck do I care about nelson mandela? He means about as much to me as you do.

Starting to think you're a troll to be honest and if you are then good play, you got me.


----------



## ben123 (Jun 6, 2006)

engllishboy said:


> And the poles do the same job, to the same standard, pay the same tax... For less. So, you want to stay in business you either hire the poles, pay your "lads" less, or charge the customer less. You talk about all these cars and girls, when in reality I bet it's a push bike and some school girls you fingered for a bottle of white lightning....


you have no idea you fool I do well bet all my bills are payed I have nice stuff due to hard work and saving simple


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> we are basically headed for a disaster of biblical proportions. Real wrath of God type stuff. Fire and brimstone coming down from the skies! Rivers and seas boiling! Forty years of darkness! Earthquakes, volcanoes... The dead rising from the grave! Human sacrifice, dogs and cats living together... mass hysteria!


And to cap it all, big ****ing marshmallow men roaming the streets, smashing everything in their wake.

I'd rep you, but the fascist forum software won't let me. But anybody who quotes Ghostbusters in a thread, and nobody picks up on it, deserves reps, accolades, and money falling from the sky. I got away with it only a week or two back, too!


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

essexboy said:


> They spend billions on marketing to convince f.uckwits, that they need a box of electronics, to have a meaningful existence,It hardly comparable, to my business ,or that of a plasterer.I really enjoy, these responses from people who have never ran a business, but because they have a piece of paper from a university, judge themselves qualified to offer experienced businessmen advice on how to run a business.


Essexboy... my whole point was that they market their products.


----------



## ben123 (Jun 6, 2006)

essexboy said:


> They spend billions on marketing to convince f.uckwits, that they need a box of electronics, to have a meaningful existence,It hardly comparable, to my business ,or that of a plasterer.I really enjoy, these responses from people who have never ran a business, but because they have a piece of paper from a university, judge themselves qualified to offer experienced businessmen advice on how to run a business.


well said


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Wavelength said:


> Essexboy... my whole point was that they market their products.


My point was that Apple play on a level playing field.Everyone would be up in arms, if it was suddenly deemed they are exempt from paying tax.However, because certain individuals avoid tax, and make competition unfair in another business, some find it acceptable.

Anyway, dont trust me.Im just a thieving, greedy overcharging Porsche driving businessman, who supports the German car industry.Next time I buy a car, Ill buy British.Oh wait..........


----------



## ben123 (Jun 6, 2006)

i have no issue with other countrys atall trading with us that fine am talking about immigrants that's what i don't like. world wide trade is fine we can buy and sell other stuff that does not mean we need to live with each other


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

essexboy said:


> My point was that Apple play on a level playing field.Everyone would be up in arms, if it was suddenly deemed they are exempt from paying tax.However, because certain individuals avoid tax, and make competition unfair in another business, some find it acceptable.


Probably true, but I think you've misread me a bit. The only reason I held up the iPad as an example was to show that with the right marketing you can get people to pay five times the price for something that is only superficially different. Then suggested ways Ben might apply the same thinking to his situation.



> Anyway, dont trust me.Im just a thieving, greedy overcharging Porsche driving businessman, who supports the German car industry.Next time I buy a car, Ill buy British.Oh wait..........


You do know I didn't get involved in that "overcharging Porsche driver" part, right? I didn't make those posts, like/rep them, or comment on them.


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

ben123 said:


> iworld wide trade is fine we can buy and sell other stuff that does not mean we need to live with each other


Yeah, well thankfully nobody who's anybody actually gives a flying fukc what some slack-jawed f**got on the internet thinks.


----------



## ben123 (Jun 6, 2006)

lol


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Lokken said:


> Yeah, well thankfully nobody who's anybody actually gives a flying fukc what some *slack-jawed *f**got on the internet thinks.


Jesse Ventura, Predator.

I'm just on fire, tonight...


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Jaff0 said:


> Jesse Ventura, Predator.
> 
> I'm just on fire, tonight...


Sexual tyrannosaur, just like me.


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

If subway are removing pork products from there menu then why the hell are they showing adverts about a guy buying a BACON sandwich in the mornings?


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

PD89 said:


> If subway are removing pork products from there menu then why the hell are they showing adverts about a guy buying a BACON sandwich in the mornings?


Because the article is exaggerated and inaccurate.


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

ben123 said:


> lol


No, don't "lol". You've clearly got some pretty serious cognitive deficits mate. Did your mum drop you on your head when you were a baby?


----------



## ben123 (Jun 6, 2006)

i give up mate say what you like no sucking me in kid


----------



## aysandie (Aug 4, 2012)

essexboy said:


> As I mentioned previously Ashy if it was a level playing field, then I would not a have an issue with it.Its not though.


Yeh it is not. You have a British passport and still getting shut down by immigrants, don't give me the whole "they are doing my job for pennies". It is funny how most of the wealthy people i know are actually foreign, maybe they want is more than you and willing to go to lengths that you don't want to go... I remember i was on a train and heard an Indian accent saying "can i help you sir?" , "have a good day sir" in the background. The guy was proper sucking up to the passengers, which h made me giggle for 4 secs then it hit me, no matter how bad his job is he is willing to give 110%. That is more than what us "British" do, come to my university you will see how hard some of these "foreigners" work.





 watch 2mins


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Jaff0 said:


> I'd rep you, but the fascist forum software won't let me. But anybody who quotes Ghostbusters in a thread, and nobody picks up on it, deserves reps, accolades, and money falling from the sky. I got away with it only a week or two back, too!


glad someone noticed


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

johnnya said:


> It not just england, it's nireland , wales and Scotland that are affected as well


If they dare try and Muslimise Irn Bru there will be a war !!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

haza1234 said:


> I'm not a racist but surely this is wrong?


Not sure if it's been mentioned yet as I can't be bothered to read what is probably 20 pages of anti immigration boll0cks, but last time I checked Muslim wasn't a race, it was a religion.


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

Smitch said:


> Not sure if it's been mentioned yet as I can't be bothered to read what is probably 20 pages of anti immigration boll0cks, but last time I checked Muslim wasn't a race, it was a religion.


For the 20th time now! I said this as people always pull out the race card in these situations. You would be surprised!


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2012)

I do feel sorry for Muslims, imagine a life without bacon, without succulent fresh pulled pork, without sticky BBQ ribs.......I couldn't do it :laugh:


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Ragnar said:


> I do feel sorry for Muslims, imagine a life without bacon, without succulent fresh pulled pork, without sticky BBQ ribs.......I couldn't do it :laugh:


What the f.cuking hell is pulled pork? I've seen it in Tesco but didn't have the balls to buy it. There was a small chance I wouldn't like it and I could have potentially wasted 3 pound 50.


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2012)

EpicSquats said:


> What the f.cuking hell is pulled pork? I've seen it in Tesco but didn't have the balls to buy it. There was a small chance I wouldn't like it and I could have potentially wasted 3 pound 50.


:no:


----------



## mightyman (Sep 21, 2012)

i always imagined SUN readers to look like this :bounce: , ud have to be, if you kept reading & believing it.


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> Yeh it is not. You have a British passport and still getting shut down by immigrants, don't give me the whole "they are doing my job for pennies". It is funny how most of the wealthy people i know are actually foreign, maybe they want is more than you and willing to go to lengths that you don't want to go... I remember i was on a train and heard an Indian accent saying "can i help you sir?" , "have a good day sir" in the background. The guy was proper sucking up to the passengers, which h made me giggle for 4 secs then it hit me, no matter how bad his job is he is willing to give 110%. That is more than what us "British" do, come to my university you will see how hard some of these "foreigners" work.


This on the whole is true - but Britain has seen such an influence and change in society - we have actually changed laws to accommodate immigrants this has had a huge affect on British society and on life in general. We have had a massive influx of immigrants over the decades - but no one asked the Populace if they wanted it ?? and many would not if we see how it has changed the very fabric of our society - we have been invaded without a war or any say .

So often people give up hope when countries or parts of countries get overrun- immigrants do work long hours, can be very polite and provide a better service as they have to survive in a foreign country . Now if we look at where many of our migrants come from ?? not many come from developed societies - many form very very poor backgrounds - who have never had the life Brits have their poverty is far worse than a ****ty council flat.

My problem is that there are ghettos of different races within our society - there has been no integration policy this creates barriers - and also changes menus in some areas - why ?? not sold because no demand - bacon a staple of English breakfasts for how long ? but in many areas not consumed because against their religion ?? possibly a strong case for that - so in a business sense yes take of off the menu - but we should not have areas like that .


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

siamakdieded said:


> Yeh it is not. You have a British passport and still getting shut down by immigrants, don't give me the whole "they are doing my job for pennies". It is funny how most of the wealthy people i know are actually foreign, maybe they want is more than you and willing to go to lengths that you don't want to go... I remember i was on a train and heard an Indian accent saying "can i help you sir?" , "have a good day sir" in the background. The guy was proper sucking up to the passengers, which h made me giggle for 4 secs then it hit me, no matter how bad his job is he is willing to give 110%. That is more than what us "British" do, come to my university you will see how hard some of these "foreigners" work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You post, is such a garbled mess, im not sure whether you are agreeing with my post or not.Being a student who attends university,I would have expected simple diction,punctuation and a well constructed response.Obviously not.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2014)

Can't be bothered going through all the pages as i'm sure they'll be the usual Muslim bashing blah blah blah.

Seen this article ( link below ) where faith leaders have called for clear labelling which is the sensible thing to do and where it will allow people to make their own decision. However it does mention the below where if true is hypocritical for people to say halal slaughter is barbaric.

" They should also be told the method of slaughter: captive bolt shooting, gassing, electrocution, drowning, trapping, clubbing or any of the other approved methods. "

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/religion/10814674/Halal-meat-row-faith-leaders-call-for-clear-food-labelling.html


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

Hahahaha "i'm totally fine with eating my lamb as long as it got the electric chair" :laugh:

At least then its mum might feel a bit better about its death


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Kryton said:


> Can't be bothered going through all the pages as i'm sure they'll be the usual Muslim bashing blah blah blah.
> 
> Seen this article ( link below ) where faith leaders have called for clear labelling which is the sensible thing to do and where it will allow people to make their own decision. However it does mention the below where if true is hypocritical for people to say halal slaughter is barbaric.
> 
> ...


It is unacceptable these days to kill an animal while it is conscious IMO

Unless your killing for survival which is highly unlikely...

I have no doubt I have eaten halal meat before. But its only recently I have become aware of this method and I don't agree with it (within the last 2 years) and I try my best to avoid it


----------



## Paul40 (Mar 25, 2009)

when did the sun publish the headline

"Halal Meat is in your Friday night take away curry" or

"Halal kebab scare hits UK"?

they didn't, they wouldn't. we have been eating Halal meat in the UK for years. it is only the frantic politic papers that kick up the headlines when their figures are low.


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

cas said:


> I have no doubt I have eaten halal meat before. But its only recently I have become aware of this method and I don't agree with it (within the last 2 years) and I try my best to avoid it


I also think it's fair to say that surely it's possible that many may well have eaten non-halal meat and been blissfully unaware, too.

People may not want to eat certain things, because of countless reasons - veggies, bunny-huggers, dogmatic following of religious doctrine, or simply don't like it.

There are other aspects, though, that they'd never know, or realise.

So... let's not tell 'em - let's lie. Make it a bit like Russsian roulette - might be halal, might not be - might be eternal damnation, might not be - do you feel lucky, punk - well do ya?

Really, though, it's all just dogmatic doctrine - I'm sure some people think it's absolutely critical, but without somebody telling them, mindlessly parroting something, plenty would be oblvious and never care.

If I was inclined to believe in a deity, do I think he / she / it would care? Do I ****. Belief is one thing, but sometimes, it has to be said religioin is ****ing retarded. Believe in whatever you like, or not - live your life by it if you choose, but so many, jump through so many hoops, on some man-made interpretation of what they've asserted is divine.

What if, in the future, somebody uncovers that some of the things the religious have slavishly adhered to, was a joke, a wind-up, somebody hundreds or thousands of years back saying to themselves "Here, I'll write this - surely they won't buy it, they'll see the punchline won't they? But maybe they won't..." and chortling like Beavis and Butthead. Or maybe that's just how I'd like religion to be.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2014)

cas said:


> It is unacceptable these days to kill an animal while it is conscious IMO
> 
> Unless your killing for survival which is highly unlikely...
> 
> I have no doubt I have eaten halal meat before. But its only recently I have become aware of this method and I don't agree with it (within the last 2 years) and I try my best to avoid it


Exactly the reason I think clear labeling is the only way forward. It will only then allow people to decide if they are happy to have it or if they disagree with the method they can then easily avoid it.


----------



## aysandie (Aug 4, 2012)

essexboy said:


> You post, is such a garbled mess, im not sure whether you are agreeing with my post or not.Being a student who attends university,I would have expected simple diction,punctuation and a well constructed response.Obviously not.


I would say i am doing pretty damn good, wouldn't you? Anyways, can't waste time talking to people who choose not to understand something which is frankly, a very simple concept. Watch the video if you want to not remain ignorant.





 (2:15 for those who want to learn)


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

siamakdieded said:


> I would say i am doing pretty damn good, wouldn't you? Anyways, can't waste time talking to people who choose not to understand something which is frankly, a [*B]very simple concept.[/*B] Watch the video if you want to not remain ignorant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I understand concepts.Both simple and not so simple.Perhaps use some of the time that your not wasting talking to me, learning another simple concept.That would be construction of prose, and punctuation.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Kryton said:


> Exactly the reason I think clear labeling is the only way forward. It will only then allow people to decide if they are happy to have it or if they disagree with the method they can then easily avoid it.


I agree with that, tbf the only issue I have is the animal being conscious. If its stunned before hand then I have no issue. I just don't see the point in putting an animal through pain when we know how to avoid it

I'm pretty sure the only thing I eat that's halal now is if I get a donner kebab once every few months, but that can't really be avoided. I love kebab and I'm sure if I went to the local kebab house and asked for a non halal kebab they would say "okay" and still cut it from the same slab lol


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

EpicSquats said:


> What the f.cuking hell is pulled pork? I've seen it in Tesco but didn't have the balls to buy it. There was a small chance I wouldn't like it and I could have potentially wasted 3 pound 50.


It's exactly what it says it is, pork that's been pulled.

(Or shredded, or torn would also cover it I guess)

Next time you have ribs scrape the meat off the bone with your fork, that pile of shredded meat you end up with is in essence pulled pork.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

cas said:


> I agree with that, tbf the only issue I have is the animal being conscious. If its stunned before hand then I have no issue. I just don't see the point in putting an animal through pain when we know how to avoid it
> 
> *I'm pretty sure the only thing I eat that's halal now* is if I get a donner kebab once every few months, but that can't really be avoided. I love kebab and I'm sure if I went to the local kebab house and asked for a non halal kebab they would say "okay" and still cut it from the same slab lol


And all New Zealand Lamb from supermarkets.The big 4 have just admitted they've been selling it for years, without mentioning it..............


----------



## aysandie (Aug 4, 2012)

essexboy said:


> I understand concepts.Both simple and not so simple.Perhaps use some of the time that your not wasting talking to me, learning another simple concept.That would be construction of prose, and punctuation.


Perhaps use some of the time that your not wasting talking to me, learning another skill and stop blaming immigration due to your own lack of skills. The concept is actually pretty simple, funnily enough i addressed it earlier without realising till i watched this persons video.

Immigrants= do jobs for less= save money = spend that money on other things. Was that really hard to understand? I could tutor you a bit if you like. Instead of spending that money on your psychiatrist for getting over a women who has kids from a previous relationship, you could learn some economics.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

siamakdieded said:


> Perhaps use some of the time that your not wasting talking to me, learning another skill and stop blaming immigration due to your own lack of skills. The concept is actually pretty simple, funnily enough i addressed it earlier without realising till i watched this persons video.
> 
> Immigrants= do jobs for less= save money = spend that money on other things. Was that really hard to understand? I could tutor you a bit if you like. Instead of spending that money on your psychiatrist for getting over a women who has kids from a previous relationship, you could learn some economics.


Ouch ....nasty dude ....un called for !


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

siamakdieded said:


> Perhaps use some of the time that your not wasting talking to me, learning another skill and stop blaming immigration due to your own lack of skills. The concept is actually pretty simple, funnily enough i addressed it earlier without realising till i watched this persons video.
> 
> Immigrants= do jobs for less= save money = spend that money on other things. Was that really hard to understand? I could tutor you a bit if you like. Instead of spending that money on your psychiatrist for getting over a women who has kids from a previous relationship, you could learn some economics.


You are a cock!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I thought this would turn into an immigration debate, my bird is an immigrant.

She currently works in a sh1tty, low paid, zero hour contract job and funnily enough everyone else that works there has also come here from outside of the UK. Interestingly though most are graduates, as she is, but are using this job as a stop gap while they look for jobs in the professions they were in before they came here.

They're not stealing jobs off anyone, and besides, a job should be given to the best person for that role regardless of where they come from.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Smitch said:


> They're not stealing jobs off anyone, and besides, a job should be given to the best person for that role regardless of where they come from.


No. they're not stealing jobs off anyone. The jobs are given to them because the majority of the people in this country are to fkcin lazy to do them and for some reason think they're a cut above the rest and it all goes back to that one thing.... the benefit system.

The people who think they're to good for low paid jobs and who cant be bothered to work for a living are the ones that complain about the immigrants in this country and its those people who brought them all here in the first place lol

If they government had the balls to kick people into work who think they're to good for cleaning toilets and stopped giving them benefits they should not be getting. All these immigrants would not have been able to come here and "Steal" those jobs to begin with.

The immigrants who invaded this country. The government and its benefit system brought them here.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

essexboy said:


> And all New Zealand Lamb from supermarkets.The big 4 have just admitted they've been selling it for years, without mentioning it..............


Ahhh but is it even lamb though? Its probably dog or horse lol


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Smitch said:


> I thought this would turn into an immigration debate, my bird is an immigrant.
> 
> She currently works in a sh1tty, low paid, zero hour contract job and funnily enough everyone else that works there has also come here from outside of the UK. Interestingly though most are graduates, as she is, but are using this job as a stop gap while they look for jobs in the professions they were in before they came here.
> 
> They're not stealing jobs off anyone, and besides, a job should be given to the best person for that role regardless of where they come from.


She's after a uk pasport lol


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

siamakdieded said:


> Perhaps use some of the time that your not wasting talking to me, learning another skill and stop blaming immigration *due to your own lack of skills.* The concept is actually pretty simple, funnily enough i addressed it earlier without realising till i watched this persons video.
> 
> Immigrants= do jobs for less= save money = spend that money on other things. Was that really hard to understand? I could tutor you a bit if you like.* Instead of spending that money on your psychiatrist for getting over a women who has kids from a previous relationship, you could learn some economics.*


*
*You cheeky c.unt.What have you managed to achieve or who the f.uck do you think you are, giving advice on who I form relationships with? Just some snotty little student, who thinks hes smart cos he managed to get a piece of paper with some numbers on it.Whoopee f.uckin doo.

When you own two businesses, and have 100k disposable, then I might listen.Till then keep it shut.Ill leave it at that, as im not looking for an enforced holiday.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

siamakdieded said:


> Perhaps use some of the time that your not wasting talking to me, learning another skill and stop blaming immigration due to your own lack of skills. The concept is actually pretty simple, funnily enough i addressed it earlier without realising till i watched this persons video.
> 
> Immigrants= do jobs for less= save money = spend that money on other things. Was that really hard to understand? I could tutor you a bit if you like. Instead of spending that money on your psychiatrist for getting over a women who has kids from a previous relationship, you could learn some economics.


I hope a burglar breaks in your house and bums you


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> I hope a burglar breaks in your house and bums you


No he would like that!

hope they steal his stuffed dead mom he keeps in the wardrobe

& his mom cloths that he wears!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Simspin said:


> She's after a uk pasport lol


She's actually got dual UK/Australian nationality cos her folks are from here originally.

This is the thing though, you say the word immigrant and people automatically think of eastern European chicks etc coming over here to get married to English guys. And not English speakers just looking to relocate.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Smitch said:


> She's actually got dual UK/Australian nationality cos her folks are from here originally.
> 
> This is the thing though, you say the word immigrant and people automatically think of eastern European chicks etc coming over here to get married to English guys. And not English speakers just looking to relocate.


I knew she was Australian


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Tommy10 said:


> I knew she was Australian


Hmmm, how so?!?!?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Smitch said:


> Hmmm, how so?!?!?


Because she farts  lolll


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Tommy10 said:


> Because she farts  lolll


Ha ha ha, fair play!!!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Smitch said:


> Ha ha ha, fair play!!!


I sleep with one eye open Mitch , never miss a trick


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

essexboy said:


> You cheeky c.unt.What have you managed to achieve or who the f.uck do you think you are, giving advice on who I form relationships with? Just some snotty little student, who thinks hes smart cos he managed to get a piece of paper with some numbers on it.Whoopee f.uckin doo.
> 
> When you own two businesses, and have 100k disposable, then I might listen.Till then keep it shut.Ill leave it at that, as im not looking for an enforced holiday.


I hope you know what you've done. I await the 'my family are millionaires and I'm starting my own awesome business to make my already stinking rich family even richer. Did I mention we are rich?'


----------



## StillTraining (May 7, 2012)

cas said:


> It is unacceptable these days to kill an animal while it is conscious IMO
> 
> Unless your killing for survival which is highly unlikely...
> 
> I have no doubt I have eaten halal meat before. But its only recently I have become aware of this method and I don't agree with it (within the last 2 years) and I try my best to avoid it


This discussion has been had many times.

Electrocution, drowning, cattle prods etc are all done to the animal while it is conscious. They are all painful. Then the animal is cut. This is painful too if the animal is still alive, which is the case many times.

Halal meat requires the animal throat is slit. Apparently this is to sever the nerve or blood to the brain. This results in the animals brain not informed that it's body is dying. But the animal would have felt the slit of the throat. That is pain too.

You can't kill an animal humanly.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

There's soooo many things we don't know in this world , some things best left .


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Ragnar said:


> I do feel sorry for Muslims, imagine a life without bacon, without succulent fresh pulled pork, without sticky BBQ ribs.......I couldn't do it :laugh:


Jim Jefferies said it best 'if my religion permitted me from eating bacon or drinking beer, then I would fly a plane into a ****ing building'


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

ben123 said:


> I bet there are plenty of people on here that think the same but just wont speak up. every one trying to be PC *I feel sorry for the future kids of this country*


why, Jimmy Saville is dead


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

Once again the media is trying to start a war against muslims!


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

For the people on their high horse about halal meat and the fact that the animal isn't stunned before being killed, even though I bet you wouldn't give a sh!t if it wasn't halal, read the link below. 90% of halal animals are stunned before being blessed and killed.

http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/food-and-drink/what-is-halal-meat-the-big-questions-about-religious-slaughter-answered-9331519.html


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> This is the thing though, you say the word immigrant and people automatically think of eastern European chicks etc coming over here to get married to English guys. And not English speakers just looking to relocate.


well thats because the majority of immigrants are not the above - i would say they are in an absolute minority

and then we try to get rid of the bad eggs - toot twelve freaking years - millions spent to get rid of a blind crippled one eyed cleric preaching hate every friday at prayers and being involved with terrorist groups


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

BettySwallocks said:


> I hope a burglar breaks in your house and bums you


The burgular would have to wait for his brother to stop bumming him first


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Smitch said:


> She's actually got dual UK/Australian nationality cos her folks are from here originally.
> 
> This is the thing though, you say the word immigrant and people automatically think of eastern European chicks etc coming over here to get married to English guys. And not English speakers just looking to relocate.


Your rite mate most people do, I'm only yanking your chain tho. even if she was est euro or wat eva, that's your bussiness & no one elses


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

If we're gonna eat meat i don't think we can really moan about how an animal is killed, it's gonna get eaten anyway.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Shady45 said:


> I hope you know what you've done. I await the 'my family are millionaires and I'm starting my own awesome business to make my already stinking rich family even richer. Did I mention we are rich?'


Mmm.Yeah I know.I was livid when I wrote that, judgement was a bit skew whiffed.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Smitch said:


> If we're gonna eat meat i don't think we can really moan about how an animal is killed, it's gonna get eaten anyway.


most animals murder other animals, so think of it as an 'execution' for their crimes


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Smitch said:


> If we're gonna eat meat i don't think we can really moan about how an animal is killed, it's gonna get eaten anyway.


Well your going to die anyway why not just commit suicide now?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

cas said:


> Well your going to die anyway why not just commit suicide now?


Because I have a choice.

This is the point, the animals don't have a choice and are gonna die and get eaten whatever, so as a meat eater it's double standards saying "well I'll eat you but I care about how you die".


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Smitch said:


> Because I have a choice.
> 
> This is the point, the animals don't have a choice and are gonna die and get eaten whatever, so as a meat eater it's double standards saying "well I'll eat you but I care about how you die".


why is it double standards? I love meat but would much prefer it if the animal had a nice happy existence and didnt die in pain or fear before I ate the ****er


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> why is it double standards? I love meat but would much prefer it if the animal had a nice happy existence and didnt die in pain or fear before I ate the ****er


I just think it seems ridiculous that people claim to care about the welfare of livestock and then eat them.

If people care so much about livestock then why do they eat it?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Smitch said:


> I just think it seems ridiculous that people claim to care about the welfare of livestock and then eat them.
> 
> If people care so much about livestock then why do they eat it?


I care about the welfare of any animal. Why treat anything badly? there is just no need


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Ashcrapper said:


> I care about the welfare of any animal. Why treat anything badly? there is just no need


If you cared that much, you wouldn't eat regular meat, let alone halal. You'll probably find, as PHMG said in a different thread, the animals are treated much worse prior to the killing when it's a regular slaughter, than the halal slaughterhouses. But yeah, you keep thinking about the welfare of the anima, if it makes you believe in your moral high ground...


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Don't really like eating pork

No religious reasons just kinda like pigs same reason I don't eat duck


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

engllishboy said:


> If you cared that much, you wouldn't eat regular meat, let alone halal. You'll probably find, as PHMG said in a different thread, the animals are treated much worse prior to the killing when it's a regular slaughter, than the halal slaughterhouses. But yeah, you keep thinking about the welfare of the anima, if it makes you believe in your moral high ground...


what the **** you going on about? where have I said anything about not eating halal meat? im not on any moral high ground you bellend. me stopping eating the stuff I love will do absolutely **** all to how they are treated.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> what the **** you going on about? where have I said anything about not eating halal meat? im not on any moral high ground you bellend. me stopping eating the stuff I love will do absolutely **** all to how they are treated.


No Ashley, because you eat meat it means you don't get to say they should be killed as quickly and painlessly as possible. You should just stop eating meat.

^^ genius argument


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Shady45 said:


> No Ashley, because you eat meat it means you don't get to say they should be killed as quickly and painlessly as possible. You should just stop eating meat.
> 
> ^^ genius argument


looking back he is right. I'm a barbarian. should be ashamed.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> looking back he is right. I'm a barbarian. should be ashamed.


It's okay. Sometimes it takes a special person to understand such an argument


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

To those that say it doesn't matter how the animals die, as they are going to be eaten anyway.......tell me how you feel about this photo.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Shady45 said:


> It's okay. Sometimes it takes a special person to understand such an argument


thanks mate, you've always been an understanding and kind man


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

cas said:


> To those that say it doesn't matter how the animals die, as they are going to be eaten anyway.......tell me how you feel about this photo.


its ****ing horrible. this is what gets me, some of the shit that china/japan gets up to with animals is obscene but no ****er gives a shit as its not muslims so they cant jump on the bnp bus of ****s


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

cas said:


> To those that say it doesn't matter how the animals die, as they are going to be eaten anyway.......tell me how you feel about this photo.


They had us watch a video of that sh1t in school. Made me feel sick. Honestly can't put in to words how disgusting it is and I hope all who do it get aids


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Ashcrapper said:


> what the **** you going on about? where have I said anything about not eating halal meat? im not on any moral high ground you bellend. me stopping eating the stuff I love will do absolutely **** all to how they are treated.


Sorry mate, got mixed up between threads and people. My mistake.


----------



## MrBrown786 (Apr 17, 2014)

haza1234 said:


> Surely this is wrong?


those 200 shops are primarly muslim customer based so thats the probable reason. Majority win. They aren't owned by a father owner as far as i know. for e.g asda is owned by walmart. So they can do as they please change what they like. My own view being rasied as a muslim is its BS.

you should cater to the countrys beliefs which is christianity, stock foods as you like and if you choose to cater for muslims and jewish people then so be it.


----------



## MrBrown786 (Apr 17, 2014)

who cares? at the end of the day its going to die, humane or inhumane its food as humans we consume meat thats how it goes if your so offended by how its killed become a vegetarian.

Halal or non halal people are only offended if they aren't told.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

engllishboy said:


> Sorry mate, got mixed up between threads and people. My mistake.


No worries mate


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> I care about the welfare of any animal. Why treat anything badly? there is just no need


Most of these animals are kept in horrible battery conditions before their slaughter, it just screams of double standards to me to only kick up a fuss at point of death.

In my opinion any real animal lover wouldn't kill and eat the animal they claim to care so much.

I'm not saying all animals should be treated badly, i'm just pointing out the irony in this whole discussion.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Smitch said:


> Most of these animals are kept in horrible battery conditions before their slaughter, it just screams of double standards to me to only kick up a fuss at point of death.
> 
> In my opinion any real animal lover wouldn't kill and eat the animal they claim to care so much.
> 
> I'm not saying all animals should be treated badly, i'm just pointing out the irony in this whole discussion.


ive never once kicked up a fuss about how they are slaughtered though. eating hahal meat doesnt bother me in the slightest


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Lokken said:


> This. If anyone ever looks into it, it's shocking how many articles published by thesun and daily star are completely misconstrued to present an anti-Islamic tone. Because sensationalist 'muzzie-bashing' appears to be a very strong selling point for these papers.
> 
> If it is true, however, then I don't see why an American born Multinational company would give two sh*ts about right wing sentiments in the UK. They're going to do what they predict is best for business. Of course The Sun would hardly care for presenting such an angle. It might make their readerships brains hurt.
> 
> And when they're peckish after 10 pints at the pub on Sat and fancy a footlong....(incidentally, both Sun and Star papers offer subway vouchers)????? Nah, so they do the next best thing and blame the muslims. Seems like they're following their business model well lol.


I'm happy you're banned!


----------

